# Sammeln von Angelantiquitäten, was,wie,wieso,



## Thomas. (19. Februar 2020)

Wie, was, womit warum auch immer fing bei euch das Horten von alten Angelsachen an? Steckt beim Sammeln ein System dahinter oder einfach nur so? vor allem was Sammelt ihr, Rolle, Rute, Köder, Bücher, Kataloge(so jemanden suche ich noch zum Stalken), sammelt ihr nur von bestimmten Hersteller, Jahrgänge, Serien oder was auch immer.

Ich fange mal an.

Bei mir hat alles so vor 4–5 Jahren angefangen durch einen dummen Zufall, ich war mit Kollegen auf einen riesigen Flohmarkt in Essen und dort stand ein Junger Mann mit ca. 20-30? Alten Angelrollen viele DAM, nach dem ich nach ein paar Preisen gefragt habe, war ich doch erstaunt, was die Dinger noch kosten sollten und bin weiter gegangen, so gefühlte 2 Stunden später sah ich an einen Stand eine total versiffte Rute mit Rolle, nach langen hin und her hat der gute Mann mir dann die Rolle für neen Fünfer verkauft (wenn der wüste was er damit angerichtet hat).

Zu Hause angekommen holte ich meine allererste Rolle aus dem Schrank (mit der ich schon über 20J nicht mehr geangelt habe) um zu vergleichen, weil das Ding vom Trödel hat mich an diese erinnert, selbe Farbe, selber Hersteller, selber Vorname GS-, nach dem ich dann die Rolle gereinigt habe und beide nebeneinander gelegt habe im Internet ein wenig zur Daiwa GS- recherchiert habe dachte ich mir die anderen möchte ich auch noch, und das Unheil nahm seinen Lauf.
und mal eben eine Serie voll bekommen ist mal nicht so einfach, obwohl ein Massenprodukt hat es weit über 3 Jahre gedauert bis sie vollständig war (nicht ganz es gibt noch zwischen Nachfolger und was weis ich noch von den Dingern).
da mit mir die zeit nicht langweilig wird habe ich dann noch so die eine oder andere Rolle dazu gekauft, dabei spielte die Marke erst mal keine rolle, heute versuche ich mich auf 2 Hersteller zu beschränken so das ich mich über kurz oder lang von einigen Rollen wieder trennen werde (am liebsten im Tausch).
sporadisch sammle ich auch noch ältere Bücher zum Thema Angeln.
meine aller erste 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 der Stein des Anstoßes 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 und so sieht es nach ein paar Jahren aus 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 im vergleich zu einigen andern Sammlern noch lala


----------



## Dübel (19. Februar 2020)

Bei mir ist an allem Unheil die Schwarzmundgrundel schuld!

Anfang 2015 hatte ich es satt, dass jeder am Grund angebotene Köder sofort von Grundeln attackiert wurde. Es musste eine Lösung her. 

Mit dem Schwimmer konnte ich den Köder beliebig in höhere Wasserschichten heben. Da ich fast ausschließlich im Fluss angle und unsere Regnitz hier zum Teil recht stark strömt, klappte die Köderpräsentation mit der Stationärrolle nur mäßig. Im Internet stieß ich auf eine mir bis dahin völlig fremde Centrepin. Ich hab mit also eine DAM Quick Shadow zugelegt und war sofort Feuer und Flamme.

Ein einschlägiges deutsches Forum (die Classy Catchers) brachte mich dann noch zur passenden Rute, der Shimano Purist Trotter. Gut, die billige DAM Centrepin wurde optisch der Rute nicht wirklich gerecht, wenn auch doe Funktion tadellos war. Das gleiche Forum propagierte diverse hochpreisige Pins, als passenden Begleiter für klassisches Fischen im englischen Stil. Diese Rollen konnte ich mir weder leisten, noch gefielen sie mir sonderlich.

Warum also auf deutschen Seiten recherchieren, wie der traditionsbewusste Engländer so angelt? Ich stieß auf das Traditional Fisherman Forum. Hier konnte ich meine liebe zu Großbritannien mit dem Angeln verbinden. Um beim TFF richtig mitmischen zu können, musste natürlich erstmal eine gespließte Rute her und eine ordentliche Centrepin und dann noch eine Rute und dann noch ein Pin und dann noch eine und noch eine und noch eine ...
Zu meiner großen Freude kosteten die alten gebrauchten Angelgeräte vor allem im UK nicht die Welt. Unhandliche Ruten konnte ich im Urlaub direkt vor Ort abholen, Kleinkram kam per Post, die nötigen Tipps und Tricks für den Umgang mit den schönen Sachen bot mir das sehr freundliche Forum. 

Nun ja, was mit einer modernen Centrepin anfing, hat sich mittlerweile zu einer ansehnlichen Sammlung diverser Ruten und Rollen entwickelt. 
Jetzt gibt es ja zum Glück diese wunderbare Rubrik des Anglerboards.Hier werde ich in den kommenden Monaten sicher dqs ein oder andere Teil aus meiner Sammlung vorstellen.

Apropos Sammlung - ich bin kein Sammler. Die verschiedenen Gerãte wurden aus anglerischer Notwendigkeit angeschafft. Schließlich braucht man ja eine Rute fürs leichte Trotting, eine Rute für den stärkeren Karpfen, eine Rute fürs Hechtangeln, eine Rute zum Fliegenfischen, eine Rute für Waller, eine Spinnrute, eine besonders schöne Rute, eine besonders schwere Rute, eine besonders leichte Rute fürs Trotting, wenn die andere Rute mal eine Pause braucht, eine Rute aus Glasfaser, wenn die schwere Rute mal wieder einen Tennisarm verursacht hat, ...
Dann brauchen alle Ruten ja auch noch die passende Rolle. Eine fürs leichte Trotting, eine für den dicken Karpfen, eine für ....


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Februar 2020)

Zu früh.  Sch.... Handy.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2020)

Früher habe ich alles Angelzeug zusammengerafft, was nur irgendwie alt war. Hat Spass gemacht. Dann reifte in mir aber das Verständnis dafür, dass die modernen Materialien nicht ganz umsonst erfunden wurden. Heute fische ich nur noch "moderne" Sachen, aber mit tradierten Methoden. Und es macht mir wieder Spass.

Gesammelt wird nur noch das, was mich auch persönlich berührt und es genießt seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand. Vom meisten alten Zeug habe ich mich getrennt und es erfreut nun andere Leute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> meine aller erste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wunderbar, jetzt erkenne ich deinen Brenn-Point! 
Das war zwar nicht meine allererste, aber meine erste richtig gute Daiwa (um 1979? gekauft), schneller Schnureinzug beim Weitwurf-Grundangeln war ein wichtiges Thema geworden.
An sich hat mich nur der hohe Goldglanz gestört (da gehören noch ganz andere Fotos zu!  ),
deswegen veräußert, aber es wanderte ihre Rücklaufsperrenkonstruktion (lautlos verwendbar) mit damals leicht möglichen Nachkauf im Angelgeschäft/Zooladen in 3 Stück 2600C.
Der extra dazu gebaute Klicker zum Geräusch erzeugen für den traditionellen Stationärrollenangler ist auch so ein technisches Gimmick aus der Epoche.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Februar 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Bei mir ist an allem Unheil die Schwarzmundgrundel schuld!
> 
> Anfang 2015 hatte ich es satt, dass jeder am Grund angebotene Köder sofort von Grundeln attackiert wurde. Es musste eine Lösung her.
> 
> ...


 
Von welchem Hersteller ist die Rolle ganz links? Die habe ich mal geschenkt bekommen (der Rollenhalter war, glaub ich, aus Messing, oder nur vermessingt?) Steht leider keine Herstellerangabe drauf. Zeitstellung 50er jahre?


----------



## Dübel (24. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Von welchem Hersteller ist die Rolle ganz links? Die habe ich mal geschenkt bekommen (der Rollenhalter war, glaub ich, aus Messing, oder nur vermessingt?) Steht leider keine Herstellerangabe drauf. Zeitstellung 50er jahre?


Das ist die DAM Ever Ready 4200, die von 1954 - 1961 gebaut wurde. Das ist eine hervorragende Grundrolle für alle schwereren Amwendungen. Ich nehme sie vor allem fürs Hechtangeln mit Schwimmer und Köderfisch und zum schweren Grundangeln.


----------



## Jason (10. März 2020)

Dann möchte ich euch mal erzählen, wie mich die Sammelleidenschaft gepackt hat. Ich habe einen Freund, der eigentlich rein gar nichts mit der Angelei zu tun hat. Er begleitete mich des Öfteren bei meinen längeren Ansitzen. Ihm ging es nur um das Erlebnis Natur. Er lauschte gerne den Vögeln zu, saß mit mir am Wasser und schmauchte gern eine Zigarre und freute sich mit mir, wenn ich Fische fing.
Diese Erlebnisse erzählte er einen Arbeitskollegen. Dieser sprach meinen Freund nach längerer Zeit an und sagte:" Du, mein Opa ist gestorben und wir müssen die Wohnung räumen. Er war Angler und da gibt es eine Menge Angelsachen. Die kann dein Angelfreund (also ich) alle haben, sonst schmeißen wir alles weg". Mein Kumpel sackte die Sachen alle ein, rief mich ein paar Tage später an und sagte ich soll mal bei ihm vorbei kommen.
Gesagt, getan. Als ich zu ihm kam, hatte er alles in seiner Garage fein sortiert auf Tischen liegen. Begeisterung machte sich bei mir in dem ersten Moment nicht breit, da ich zu der Zeit mit dem sammeln noch nichts am Hut hatte und es ausschließlich alles alte Sachen waren.
Das ganze spielte sich so vor 10, 11 Jahren ab.
Ja, es waren alles alte Angelsachen von einem verstorbenen Herren. Unter anderem die Noris Noriscona, die ich zum Glück noch besitze, alte Bakelitrollen von DAM, eine uralte Fliegendose von Noris, alte Blinker, Spinner....... es war unendlich viel Zeug.
Ich sagte:" Okay, ich nehme mal alles mit, mal sehen was ich damit anfangen kann". Die Sachen landeten alle in meinem Keller, wo sie auch die nächsten Jahre ruhten.
Eines Tages sagte meine Frau zu mir, dass wir hier so viele Sachen haben, die zum wegschmeißen zu schade wären, aber bestimmt noch Geld bringen würden. Wir könnten das doch bei ebay einstellen. Da kriegt man doch fast alles los. Mit der Bucht hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nichts zu tun und wusste nicht wie das einstellen von Artikeln geht. Aber da kannte ich jemanden, der sich damit bestens auskannte. Er zeigte mir, wie das einstellen von unseren nutzlosen Sachen geht. Und alles, was ich reinsetzte wurden wir auch los. Mal für mehr, mal für weniger Geld. Und es fing an, mir Spaß zu machen, für uns diese nutzlosen Sachen zu verkloppen.
Dann fielen mir die alten Angelsachen, die nun schon einige Jahre im Keller ausharrten wieder ein. Ich begann so nach und nach die Angelantiquitäten in die Bucht zu stellen.  Freunde, die Leute rannten mir die Bude ein. Ich bekam ständig Nachrichten, ob ich die Auktion abbrechen könnte. Ich zahle ihnen einen guten Preis, hieß es. Das waren die Schnäppchenjäger, wie ich von meinem Ebaymeister erfahren habe. Ich war ja noch grün hinter den Ohren. Es ging als so weiter, bis ich dachte, STOP, die alten Sachen sind so begehrt, warum eigentlich?
Und ich begann zu recherchieren und über altes Angelgerät zu lesen. Ich stolperte über die Kalweit Brüder, und las ihre Berichte und begriff, dass das sammeln von altem Angelgerät sehr angesehen ist.
Von da an beschloss ich auch alte Angelsachen zu sammeln. Diese Sachen haben doch was für sich.
Berichten zu folge wurde geraten, sich auf ein Sammelmerkmal spezialisieren, weil es sonst sehr teuer werden kann. Man sollte Flohmärkte abklappern, und durch das Internet kann man auch viel erreichen.
So begann ich über viele Flohmärkte zu schlendern, aber altes Angelgerät konnte ich nicht ausmachen. Neuwertiges gab es genug, aber da war ich nicht dran interessiert. Diese Sachen waren meist zu abgeranzt, und davon hatte ich ja eh genug.
Dann hatte ich Glück. Ich erspäte eine alte Rolle auf dem originalen Karton. Es war eine Noris Shakespeare 2115. Hier ist sie. 




Mit Heftchen und in gutem Zustand. Die Rolle gefiel mir so gut, dass ich beschloss von nun an Noris oder Noris Shakespeare zu sammeln.
Und es wurden immer mehr. Zwei Vitrinen haben sich mittlerweile gefüllt.








Aber auch andere Schätzchen haben sich angesammelt. Ungefischte Fliegenruten Von DAM oder Noris Shakespeare usw. 
Schade, das ich zuvor so begehrte Raritäten verkauft habe. Darüber ärgere ich mich jetzt sehr. So Long.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (11. März 2020)

Hier sind noch 2 Fliegenruten aus meiner Sammlung, auf die ich besonders stolz bin. Einmal eine DAM Airway. Leider ist das genaue Bj. ist mir nicht bekannt. Denke mal, Anfang der 80er.  Und dann noch eine Noris Shakespeare aus der Jet Serie. Diese kam 1974 in die Kataloge.
Beide sind ungefischt und werden es natürlich auch bleiben. Der Kork ist noch mit der Folie umhüllt.









Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine Noris Shakespeare aus der Jet Serie. Diese kam 1974 in die Kataloge.


Die haste ja noch gar nicht in ihrer wahren zwergenhaften Kleinheit erfasst.
Ich brauchte 30 Sek um mein Gefühl "Wo ist der Fehler?" umzusetzen. 

Sehr schöne Stücke in dem Zustand  immer noch, und wahre Museumsschätze, gerade diese beiden extremen "Kürzlinge".

Die Airway war als Typ vorhanden <=1977


----------



## Jason (11. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Airway war als Typ vorhanden <=1977


Sicher?


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. März 2020)

Die ersten Fliegen-Teleruten, die ich sehe und dann noch in diesem Top-Zustand nach 40 Jahren!   Habe mir Anfang der 80er auch eine Fliegenrute von DAM gekauft, die war aber 2-teilig, kann das auch eine "Airways" gewesen sein? 
Die hatte Schlangenringe....und als Rolle eine rot eloxierte, auch von DAM. 
Welche könnte das gewesen sein?


----------



## ralle (11. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hier sind noch 2 Fliegenruten aus meiner Sammlung, auf die ich besonders stolz bin. Einmal eine DAM Airway. Leider ist das genaue Bj. ist mir nicht bekannt. Denke mal, Anfang der 80er.  Und dann noch eine Noris Shakespeare aus der Jet Serie. Diese kam 1974 in die Kataloge.
> Beide sind ungefischt und werden es natürlich auch bleiben. Der Kork ist noch mit der Folie umhüllt.
> 
> 
> ...


Feine Ruten

Aber, ich kann mich nicht anfreunden das der Kork unter der Folie bleiben soll. Kork ist ein Naturprodukt und muß Atmen.


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Feine Ruten
> 
> Aber, ich kann mich nicht anfreunden das der Kork unter der Folie bleiben soll. Kork ist ein Naturprodukt und muß Atmen.


das hat er jetzt 30-40 Jahre nicht getan, wird er wohl auch noch mal schaffen


----------



## Minimax (11. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Feine Ruten
> 
> Aber, ich kann mich nicht anfreunden das der Kork unter der Folie bleiben soll. Kork ist ein Naturprodukt und muß Atmen.



Bei Ruten die wirklich gefischt werden, bin ich da absolut bei Dir- aber bei solchen "musealen" Stücken, die (vorläufig) das Wasser nicht sehen sollen, gehört die
Folie doch fast zum Erhaltungszustand, denke ich, Man würde ja auch bei einem Bronzebeil, das einst als Rohguss in die Erde kam auch heute nicht die Gussgrate entfernen.
Aber die garnicht so seltene Praxis, die Folie bei modernen Gebrauchsruten dranzulassen, das wäre auch mir ein Greuel.


----------



## ralle (11. März 2020)

Jepp  !!


----------



## Mescalero (12. März 2020)

Mein Nachbar hat vor anderthalb Jahren einen Golf neu gekauft und fährt seitdem mit der Folieabdeckung aus WOB auf dem Sitz durch die Gegend. Falls die Karre mal verkauft werden soll....da kann man schonmal in der eigenen Soße sitzen, wir müssen alle Opfer bringen. Depp.

Bei den Exponaten oben würde ich die Folie wahrscheinlich auch entfernen, das sieht (für mich) einfach unschön aus. Wenn Jason aber auch in 50 Jahren ladenneue Museumsruten präsentieren möchte und die Folie deshalb dranlässt, kann ich das gut verstehen.


----------



## Jason (12. März 2020)

Die Folie bleibt. Definitiv. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## thanatos (12. März 2020)

sammeln wie schnell kann das zur Krankheit werden .
Ja ganz gesund bin ich da auch nicht - und wenn ich manchmal am Wasser 
meine " antiken " Schätzchen auspacke werd ich schon manchmal komisch beäugt aber sie sind 
nun mal bis zu 60 Jahre alt - für ein Menschenleben gebaut ,made in germany und es 
hängen viel Erinnerungen dran .Manch olles Ding hab ich auch ersteigert nur weil 
ich es mal ausprobieren wollte .


----------



## rhinefisher (12. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die haste ja noch gar nicht in ihrer wahren zwergenhaften Kleinheit erfasst.
> Ich brauchte 30 Sek um mein Gefühl "Wo ist der Fehler?" umzusetzen.
> 
> Sehr schöne Stücke in dem Zustand  immer noch, und wahre Museumsschätze, gerade diese beiden extremen "Kürzlinge".
> ...



Ja schon - aber die haben die anfang der 90er (?) nochmal aufgelegt.
Das scheint mir eine der Neuaflage zu sein, ich kann jetzt aber nicht genau festmachen warum ich das denke - irgendetwas kommt mir anders vor.
Vielleicht das Logo auf/unter der Folie..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Sicher?


Nicht total, weil die Kataloge sind wech ... Altpapiertonne.
Aber sicher aus dem Gedächtnis her, ich habe 1976/77 als Gerätekauf+Katalog Infizierter angefangen, sozusagen ein Meilenstein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das scheint mir eine der Neuaflage zu sein, ich kann jetzt aber nicht genau festmachen warum ich das denke - irgendetwas kommt mir anders vor.


Geht mir bei vielen Sachen auch so, es sind unscharfe Informationen im Gedächtnis.

Und meine recht riesige damalige Katalogsammlung <=1995 ist perdu , bis auf wenige herausgerissene Blätter.
Den Umzügen sei "Dank", aber jegliche Papierwerke sind dabei einfach auch nur Schaisse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> sammeln wie schnell kann das *zur Krankheit* werden .


Hierzu muss ich ein Stück widersprechen, es geht immer wieder sehr schnell um Begriffsdefinitionen.

Eine Passio, eine Leidenschaft oder antriebsbedingte Sucht sind nicht gleich Krankheit. Im Gegenteil.
Bei sowas trete ich unserer Medizin-Massenindustrie und der gepflegten Propaganda u. Massenmemetik auch zu gerne in den Arsch.
Deren Antrieb (Sucht? Geldsucht?) alles in die Bereiche Krankheit und Klinikbetrieb einzusammeln, ist gut bekannt, oder vielfachste Eigenerfahrung.

Z.B. Wissenschaftler in der Forschung brauchen einen sehr starken Antrieb, um ein Thema über Jahrzehnte zu verfolgen.
Ich zeige nur mal auf die historischen Personen Nicolai Tesla oder Marie Curie.

Normalität gibt es nicht, nur maßen sich manche Institutionen u. Personen an, eine solche mehr oder weniger willkürlich zu definieren.
Selbst ein Durchschnittlich ist nur statthaft, wenn man die Statistik und Datengrundlagen dazu nennt. Was i.d.R. immer nur eine Kleindatenmengenaussage ist.

Dass einige Leute sehr interessiert u. intensiver mit einem Thema umgehen, und andere eher weniger interessiert, das ist gut so. 
Einfach wegen der Vielfalt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. März 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> anfang der 90er (?) nochmal aufgelegt.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hierzu muss ich ein Stück widersprechen, es geht immer wieder sehr schnell um Begriffsdefinitionen.
> 
> Eine Passio, eine Leidenschaft oder antriebsbedingte Sucht sind nicht gleich Krankheit. Im Gegenteil.
> Bei sowas trete ich unserer Medizin-Massenindustrie und der gepflegten Propaganda u. Massenmemetik auch zu gerne in den Arsch.
> ...


Ich nenne es TACKLE-SYNDROM  evtl. würden es einige Partnerinnen "Illegaler Kulturgüterverkehr" nennen


----------



## Minimax (12. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hierzu (….) Vielfalt.



Zu diesem guten Post, mein lieber Nordlicht, alle Daumen hoch und maximale doppelplusgute Zustimmung,
drei Herzchen und fünf Einhörner!
herzliche Grüße,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Jason (12. März 2020)

Heute kam Zuwachs in mein, nein nicht Rutenwald, sondern in mein Rollenwald. Es ist eine DAM Quick 550N, die mir freundlicherweise
@Hecht100+ zukommen lassen hat. Warum auch immer? Ich denke mal, weil ich mal die Gelegenheit hatte, an eine dran zu kommen, aber der Deal anhand des Preises geplatzt ist. Er hat mit mir sicherlich Mitleid gehabt Danke Heiner. Eine 220N und eine 330N besaß ich schon. Die 550N ist nun die dritte im Bunde. Werde mal als Shakespeare Sammler versuchen die Sammlung zusammen zu kriegen.





Die Quick Serie zählt aber garantiert noch nicht zu den Antiquitäten. Die N-Serie kam Anfang der 80er auf den Markt. Naja, 40

 Jahre immerhin.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (12. März 2020)

Nö - die sind viel älter.
Ab 76 hatten die überlappende Spulen und waren damit erstmalig halbwegs vernünftig angelbar... .


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. März 2020)

Finessa N ab 1974 bis 1982


----------



## rhinefisher (12. März 2020)

Gesammelt habe ich auch mal; alle Ambidex, Daiwa GS, Quick und ABU Ambassadeur, viele viele Ambassadeur.. .
Von diesen gut 300 Rollen habe ich die letzten 6 Quick Royal vor 2-3 Jahren verkauft, weil ich einfach den Spaß daran verloren habe.
Ich kann mein Ende kommen sehen und habe keine Kinder - da wird das Sammeln irgendwie obsolet...
Eine neuere Ambassadeur "Carp" habe ich kürzlich noch in irgendeiner Ecke gefunden..


----------



## rhinefisher (12. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Finessa N ab 1974 bis 1982



Echt jetzt? Wer hat die denn zu dieser Zeit noch gekauft..?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

Wie schon geschrieben und ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut, Quick 110N bis 550N ab 1974 bis 1982, divers nach Type.

Die würden heute noch gekauft werden. 

Die Vorteile der Überwurfspule und der mir gleichfalls sehr wichtigen beliebigen Bügelumklappung per Hand
waren einem konservativen Angler ja nicht automatisch ersichtlich.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ab 76 hatten die überlappende Spulen und waren damit erstmalig halbwegs vernünftig angelbar... .


Quick 3000-4000 ab 1977 und 1000-5000 erst ab 1978 

DAM hätte für mein Empfinden und ihr Überleben einfach bei bleiben sollen, es gab und gibt für die bis heute Liebhaber, gerade wegen diesem "Schnecken-Gefühl".

Wobei ich den konkurrierenden japanischen Produkten immer den Vorzug gegeben habe, das waidlichst in Tabellen etc. ausgeführt habe, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Jason (12. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Finessa N ab 1974 bis 1982


Komisch. Ich habe den DAM Katalog von 1982. Und da sind nur die 110N-330N abgebildet. Hat man die Großen da schon wieder rausgenommen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

Stimmt, kann ich mich sogar noch erinnern an das "Ausklingejahr" 1982, alles ging vorbei.
440N und 550N nur bis 1981
Die Sonderlinge noch viel kürzer. Da wird es für dich teuer, wenn man alle haben will.

Für meine Sigma 070 habe ich 120€ gelöhnt, und das unter quasi Schmerzen dann auch getan, weil es die letzte und damit vervollständigende war.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. März 2020)

330 in Rot und Grün nur 1975, 331 und 441 nur bis 1979 und wie schon geschrieben 440 und 550 nur bis 1981Oben


----------



## Bilch (13. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die N-Serie kam Anfang der 80er auf den Markt. Naja, 50 Jahre immerhin.


Ich bin schon vor 1980 geboren, aber so alt bin ich noch nicht  



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Sonderlinge noch viel kürzer. Da wird es für dich teuer, wenn man alle haben will.


Z.B. - unverschämt teuer


----------



## Jason (13. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich bin schon vor 1980 geboren, aber so alt bin ich noch nicht
> 
> 
> Z.B. - unverschämt teuer


Ups.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. März 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja schon - aber die haben die anfang der 90er (?) nochmal aufgelegt.
> Das scheint mir eine der Neuaflage zu sein, ich kann jetzt aber nicht genau festmachen warum ich das denke - irgendetwas kommt mir anders vor.
> Vielleicht das Logo auf/unter der Folie..



Richtig ist, das die Airway nochmal neu aufgelegt wurden.

Indes völlig daneben liegt man, wenn man meint sie wäre 1:1 wie das alte Modell.
Die Neuauflage trägt quasi nur den Namen und hatte die Kurzteilung, ansonsten sind das aber völlig verschiedene Ruten..vom Material wie Ringe, Kork, Blank sowieso.
Das obige Bild zeigt jedenfalls zu 100% eine alte original-Airway, die Neuauflage sah völlig anders aus.


----------



## Andal (13. März 2020)

Die Airway war ein Schwarm meiner Bubentage. Jetzt nicht unbedingt, weil ich sie für so unübertroffen gut hielt, sondern wegen dem Transportmaß. Die hätte man so gut unter der Jacke an den Bach mitnehmen können...! Mein Vater wußte nur zu gut, warum er strikt gegen einen Kauf war.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2020)

Ich habe den noch späteren Nachfolger, sozusagen die letzte Auflage der DAM Air...
Muss ich aber nach Daten nachschauen.


----------



## ragbar (14. März 2020)

Mein Begehr waren  immer diese roten T-Griffe wie an einigen Penn Multis.
Sollten die Hersteller ruhig mal wieder machen. Ich hab als Junge immer so ne billige Penn -Kopie in der Angelabteilung des örtlichen Divi`s( wer kennt das noch) haben wollen, die auch son roten Knubbel hatte, Taschengeld reichte nicht.


----------



## Dübel (14. März 2020)

ragbar schrieb:


> Mein Begehr waren  immer diese roten T-Griffe wie an einigen Penn Multis.
> Sollten die Hersteller ruhig mal wieder machen. Ich hab als Junge immer so ne billige Penn -Kopie in der Angelabteilung des örtlichen Divi`s( wer kennt das noch) haben wollen, die auch son roten Knubbel hatte, Taschengeld reichte nicht.


Vielleicht bist du ja rot-grün-fehlsichtig und dir gefällt diese schöne Rolle. Für die reicht dein Taschengeld heute bestimmt!


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. März 2020)

Ist zwar keine Penn, aber da die Japaner schon damals gerne von anderen Firmen nachmachten, Olympic Dolphin LW625. Man beachte besonders den roten T-Griff.


----------



## Jason (22. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Heute kam Zuwachs in mein, nein nicht Rutenwald, sondern in mein Rollenwald. Es ist eine DAM Quick 550N, die mir freundlicherweise
> @Hecht100+ zukommen lassen hat. Warum auch immer? Ich denke mal, weil ich mal die Gelegenheit hatte, an eine dran zu kommen, aber der Deal anhand des Preises geplatzt ist. Er hat mit mir sicherlich Mitleid gehabt Danke Heiner. Eine 220N und eine 330N besaß ich schon. Die 550N ist nun die dritte im Bunde. Werde mal als Shakespeare Sammler versuchen die Sammlung zusammen zu kriegen.
> 
> 
> ...


@Bilch Hier sind alle 3 Rollen zum größenvergleich. Die 220er ist kleiner und die 550er ist größer als die 330er. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (22. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Bilch Hier sind alle 3 Rollen zum größenvergleich. Die 220er ist kleiner und die 550er ist größer als die 330er.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke für die Info   Das dachte ich mir zwar, da es auf Deinem Bild so aussieht, aber die 550 steht im Vordergrund und die 220 ganz hinten und war mir darum nicht 100 % sicher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Werde mal als Shakespeare Sammler versuchen die Sammlung zusammen zu kriegen.


Das finde ich übrigens sehr wichtig, dass man ein Shakespeare Sammler bleibt  , und DAM nur in geringen Mengen zu sich nimmt!


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. März 2020)

Ich habe noch die SIGMA 060 im (seltenen) Einsatz.  Ich glaube, die gab's in den Größen von 025 bis 080, stimmt das? 
Das Laufgeräusch dieser ist Musik in meinen Ohren, einfach charakteristisch und einzigartig an dieser Rollenserie..... 

Nur leider habe ich den Original-Karton nicht mehr, bekommt man den noch (mit Tüte und Gebrauchsanweisung)? 

Kennt ihr noch diese Mini-Rute, die nur etwas größer war oder genauso groß wie eine Zigarre? Wie lang war die und von wann bis wann war die im Katalog? 
Hat jemand ein Bild von ihr und kann das hier einstellen?


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2020)

080 könnt ich mit dienen


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2020)

@Thomas. 
Schöne Rolle, und so dezent klein. Was dazu wohl deine Großmutter gesagt hätte.


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Thomas.
> Schöne Rolle, und so dezent klein. Was dazu wohl deine Großmutter gesagt hätte.



ja so ein paar Ausreißer habe ich, dazu gehören auch 5 Shakespeare eine davon benutze ich sogar, die 50er sind Frustkäufe gewesen


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ja so ein paar Ausreißer habe ich, dazu gehören auch 5 Shakespeare eine davon benutze ich sogar, die 50er sind Frustkäufe gewesen
> Anhang anzeigen 341154




Ich habe noch letztens eine goldene 8500 Pilgrim ergattert, ist aber noch nicht Antik. Das ist aber auch so ein Brummer, 800 gr ohne Schnur.


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe noch letztens eine goldene 8500 Pilgrim ergattert, ist aber noch nicht Antik. Das ist aber auch so ein Brummer, 800 gr ohne Schnur.


die kenne ich nicht, Bild wäre nett, 800gr hört sich nach UL an, meine Shimano Custom 7000 mit Schnur 920gr


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> die kenne ich nicht, Bild wäre nett, 800gr hört sich nach UL an, meine Shimano Custom 7000 mit Schnur 920gr



Findet man auch kaum was drüber, bin noch am suchen. Tippe auf ca 20 Jahre, vielleicht auch weniger.
Hier ein Foto mit 2450 zum Vergleich


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2020)

die hat was


----------



## eiszeit (23. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die SIGMA 060 im (seltenen) Einsatz.  Ich glaube, die gab's in den Größen von 025 bis 080, stimmt das?
> Das Laufgeräusch dieser ist Musik in meinen Ohren, einfach charakteristisch und einzigartig an dieser Rollenserie.....
> 
> Nur leider habe ich den Original-Karton nicht mehr, bekommt man den noch (mit Tüte und Gebrauchsanweisung)?
> ...



1., Ja es gab sie in den Größen 025 bis 080
2., Ab und an in der Bucht
3., Sie war 1,8m lang und hatte ein Transportmaß von 23cm, das kleine Ding kam 1981 auf den Markt
und kostete 115DM. Es gab auch zu der Zeit eine ganze Serie von Sigma-Jet Ruten.
Leg mal zwei Fotos bei wegen dem Aussehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die SIGMA 060 im (seltenen) Einsatz.  Ich glaube, die gab's in den Größen von 025 bis 080, stimmt das?


Richtig.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Das Laufgeräusch dieser ist Musik in meinen Ohren, einfach charakteristisch und einzigartig an dieser Rollenserie.....


In meinen Ohren für den Einsatz am Wasser nicht, da soll es lautlos! 
Stimmt aber, dass das Klickern auf dem relativ winkelweiten nur 7 Zahnkranzsprüngen sehr sanft und am angenehmsten von den Oldies ist.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Nur leider habe ich den Original-Karton nicht mehr, bekommt man den noch (mit Tüte und Gebrauchsanweisung)?


Nein, oder sehr sehr teuer. Für eine Rolle + Orginalkarton gibt es mal eben bis 100€ Preisaufschlag.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch diese Mini-Rute, die nur etwas größer war oder genauso groß wie eine Zigarre? Wie lang war die und von wann bis wann war die im Katalog?
> Hat jemand ein Bild von ihr und kann das hier einstellen?


Ziemlich kurz, <=2m , muss ich nachgucken. Für mich damals vollkommen uninteressant, auch wenn sie als Schwarzangelrute genial gewesen wäre


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> die hat was


Das ist die Rolle, die den Angler klein aussehen lässt!  

Ausnutzen ist außer der Schnurreservelänge schwerlich möglich.
Ich habe ein paar neben der musealen für den Einsatz mit ganz viel Schnur irgendwann mal ...
Für Süßwasser bleibt kaum ein Einsatz ggü. den kleineren, außer man will sowas wie durchgängig Monofil 0,50mm angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ja so ein paar Ausreißer habe ich, dazu gehören auch 5 Shakespeare eine davon benutze ich sogar


Ich die auch noch  , wobei ich kann auf dem Foto nicht sicher erkennen ob deine eine 2500 040 ist !?!?


*EDIT: Hier passiert mehr im Thread, als verarbeitbar - Beiträge out-of-sync! *


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe noch letztens eine goldene 8500 Pilgrim ergattert, ist aber noch nicht Antik. Das ist aber auch so ein Brummer, 800 gr ohne Schnur.


die ist aber ohne den richtigen Rollenadel-Stammbaum 

Wie ist die Innentechnik?


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist die Rolle, die den Angler klein aussehen lässt!
> 
> Ausnutzen ist außer der Schnurreservelänge schwerlich möglich.
> Ich habe ein paar neben der musealen für den Einsatz mit ganz viel Schnur irgendwann mal ...
> Für Süßwasser bleibt kaum ein Einsatz ggü. den kleineren, außer man will sowas wie durchgängig Monofil 0,50mm angeln.



Plöner See, Festblei auf Karpfen, 350-400 mtr mit dem Schlauchboot, elende Paddelei


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Plöner See, Festblei auf Karpfen, 350-400 mtr mit dem Schlauchboot, elende Paddelei


Darfst du dort derartige Schifffahrtssperren und Uboot-Fangleinen spannen? 

Ihre Übersetzung ist dafür eigentlich bischen klein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Darfst du dort derartige Schifffahrtssperren spannen?
> 
> Ihre Übersetzung ist dafür eigentlich bischen klein.


Solange du nicht über die Reusen der Berufsfischer spannst kräht da kein Hahn nach.


----------



## Jason (23. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich die auch noch  , wobei ich kann auf dem Foto nicht sicher erkennen ob deine eine 2500 040 ist !?!?
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Hier passiert mehr im Thread, als verarbeitbar - Beiträge out-of-sync! *


Die 2500er war die Supra Serie. Von der Größe wird es eine 040er sein. 1986 hat man für diese Rolle 169,-DM auf den Tisch gelegt. Die Supra Serie war von den Sigmas die Beste.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich die auch noch  , wobei ich kann auf dem Foto nicht sicher erkennen ob deine eine 2500 040 ist !?!?
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Hier passiert mehr im Thread, als verarbeitbar - Beiträge out-of-sync! *


035


----------



## Jason (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> 035


Da hab ich mich vertan, sprach der Hahn und stieg von der Ente.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> 035


Fast getroffen, und leicht daneben! 

Die ist auch sehr schön in der Größe. 
kleiner als 040 habe ich keine der 2500.

Hast du schon neue Bremsscheiben aufgezogen? 
Die ist für mich der extremste Kandidat, mit ihrer einzigen heftigen Technikmacke am Heck.


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fast getroffen, und leicht daneben!
> 
> Die ist auch sehr schön in der Größe.
> kleiner als 040 habe ich keine der 2500.
> ...


ich bastle doch nicht an Rollen rum   nee die tut vom feinsten


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> 035



Da hätt ich noch was passendes für dich 



Bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## Jason (23. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da hätt ich noch was passendes für dich
> Anhang anzeigen 341195
> 
> Bei Interesse einfach melden


Das Angebot würde ich nicht ablehnen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da hätt ich noch was passendes für dich
> Anhang anzeigen 341195
> 
> Bei Interesse einfach melden


besten dank, ich mache dir mal ein gegen Angebot, wenn dir die Rolle für die Kiste fehlt, würde ich dir auch meine Rolle überlassen ( natürlich für Nüsse)   
ist zwar eine tolle Rolle aber es steht weder Daiwa noch Shimano drauf, und könnte für dich drauf verzichten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2020)

Dir fehlt eher die Kiste für die Rolle hab kein Platz und Bedarf für weitere Shakespeares.

Wie schonmal woanders gesagt, nur noch 3-4 Daiwas such ich noch un ddie auch nur wegen "haben wollen".
Und das wird schwer genug da was zu finden, da lediglich eine davon nur in Europa erhältlich war, den Rest gabs hierzulande nicht.
Mehr kommt mir nicht mehr inne Vitrinen.


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2020)

dann tu  für mich ma die Kiste zur seite stellen

Daiwa nur zum "haben wollen". kann super teuer werden, ich brauche nicht mehr viele, und wenn die mal da sind schaue ich nicht mehr nach Daiwa modele (und es gibt soooo schöne und interessante)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> dann tu  für mich ma die Kiste zur seite stellen
> 
> Daiwa nur zum "haben wollen". kann super teuer werden, ich brauche nicht mehr viele, und wenn die mal da sind schaue ich nicht mehr nach Daiwa modele (und es gibt soooo schöne und interessante)



Jo mach ich.

Teuer nicht unbedingt, bzw. ist mir das beim entsprechenden Zustand eher zweitrangig.
In erster Linie sind die gesuchten selten, in gutem Zustand quasi nicht vorhanden. Das machts schwierig, die Kohle ist dann eher Nebensache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

Also ich nehme alle nicht mehr benötigten Shakespeare ab 24er Serie 75/76 aufwärts bei mir in Asyl und Gesellschaft,
eben Gnadenbrot auf meiner Rollenweide.

Bevor ihr die einfach so entsorgen tätet !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wie schonmal woanders gesagt, nur noch 3-4 Daiwas such ich noch un ddie auch nur wegen "haben wollen".
> Und das wird schwer genug da was zu finden, da lediglich eine davon nur in Europa erhältlich war, den Rest gabs hierzulande nicht.
> Mehr kommt mir nicht mehr inne Vitrinen.


Super, bist ja fast fertig! 

Mich interessiert mal im Kontrast zum Museum in der Vitrine, welche angelst du denn noch von den alten Daiwas (Duplikate) und wofür?

Daiwa, meine 3 alten ziemlich um-gemoddeten lautlosen und verdunkelten 2600C halte ich für den schweren Einsatz im Grundangeln vor.
Sie kommen seit Anbeginn zum Einsatz, wo sie schneller einholen können als Ambidex, und sogar zur Sigma/Ambidex-S.
Auch für die Küste, Brandung ging sehr gut damit, da sind die Kunststoff-Seitenlager einfach besser.

Neben den Daiwa Silver nutze ich noch viele der Sigma und Ambidex, bevorzugt sogar auf dem Boot zum schweren Angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich brauche nicht mehr viele, und wenn die mal da sind schaue ich nicht mehr nach Daiwa modele (und es gibt soooo schöne und interessante)


Und da vermeldet noch einer fast fertig!  

Angelst du an alten Rollen vor 1990 nur die 2500 035 ? Betrifft nur die paar Shakespeare?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Super, bist ja fast fertig!
> 
> Mich interessiert mal im Kontrast zum Museum in der Vitrine, welche angelst du denn noch von den alten Daiwas (Duplikate) und wofür?
> 
> ...




Kann ich dir sagen was ich davon noch ausgiebig nutze:

- 9000C/7000C/DAM 5001 im Wechsel anner Wallerrute, jenachdem auf welche Rolle ich halt mal wieder Bock habe, den Job machen alle 3 gut
- SS No.1/SK750 anner feine Friedfischrute im Wechsel zum Schleienangeln
- 2x 4000C an Brandungsruten zum schweren Grundangeln inner Elbe
- 2x 2600XBZ zum winterlichen Quappeln (Ambidex/Sigmas durften auch mal in einem WInter mit ran, bleiben aber zukünftig inner Vitrine)
- 2x Banax 2000 (vergleichbar mit SS2000) an schweren Hechtknüppeln zum Naturköderfischen im Herbst/Winter
- 2x 2600C an Stellfischruten

Bei allen Rollen sind die Bremsscheiben durch moderne Carbonbremsscheiben ersetzt, mit Ausnahme der DAM 5001.
Bei der Rolle möcht ich auf die Asbest-und Korkbremse keinesfalls verzichten wollen.

Wie man sieht bevorzuge ich eher die größeren Modelle, was ganz einfach damit zusammenhängt das ich vorwiegend eben Ansitzangeln betreibe.
Das aktive Spinnfischen ist nicht mehr so meins, hab das meiste Tackle diesbezüglich mittlerweile an unsre Jugendgruppe verschenkt.


Und wenn wir schonmal bei meinen letzten Gesuchten sind..die da wären:

- 7000A (erkläre ich später noch was dazu, wenn ich die Silver Series einstellen werde) -> gab es nie in Europa
- Sport No.1 (kommt auch im Silver Bereich dann zur Erwähnung) -> JDM Spezial Turnier Modell der 4000C
- WE1305E (erste und einzige jemals in Serie produzierte Stationärrolle mit Mikrocomputer inkl. Display zum Ablesen von Bremskraft usw.) -> gab es auch in Europa
- Seabird SD-2 (ein Kuriosum schlechthin, Stationärrolle mit Sternbremse, dafür vom feinsten) ->gab es auch nur in Asien


----------



## Thomas. (24. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> - Seabird SD-2 (ein Kuriosum schlechthin, Stationärrolle mit Sternbremse, dafür vom feinsten) ->gab es auch nur in Asien



die hatte ich letztens auf einen Flohmarkt noch in nee Hand, sollte 5€ kosten, aber mir gefiel die Farbe nicht 
im ernst, die Sternbremse hat schon was, bei einigen Kapselrollen gibt es das ja öfter.


----------



## Thomas. (24. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und da vermeldet noch einer fast fertig!
> 
> Angelst du an alten Rollen vor 1990 nur die 2500 035 ? Betrifft nur die paar Shakespeare?


ich warte nur noch darauf das Rudi die c serie vorstellt damit ich genau weis was noch her muss
vor 1990 die 035  und die Daiwa GS 13UL hängt schon am Stock muss nur noch getestet werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> die hatte ich letztens auf einen Flohmarkt noch in nee Hand, sollte 5€ kosten, aber mir gefiel die Farbe nicht
> im ernst, die Sternbremse hat schon was, bei einigen Kapselrollen gibt es das ja öfter.


Du schreibst da jetzt einfach hier so rein und wartest, ob der Rudi abhebt ?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. März 2020)

Was er sicher nicht tun wird....war mit ganz viel Glück eh nur nen abgeknipstes Katalogbild.

Abgesehen davon, die Sternbremse ist sicher nicht das einzige was mich an der Rolle anmacht (die Rolle hat 2 Bremssysteme!!), wohl aber das offensichtlichste.


----------



## Thomas. (24. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, die Sternbremse ist sicher nicht das einzige was mich an der Rolle anmacht (die Rolle hat 2 Bremssysteme!!), wohl aber das offensichtlichste.



da könnte ich dir wunderschöne Shimanos empfehlen mit sogar 3 Bremssysteme, aber ich glaube Daiwa hatte diese auch.


----------



## Bilch (25. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei allen Rollen sind die Bremsscheiben durch moderne Carbonbremsscheiben ersetzt, mit Ausnahme der DAM 5001.
> Bei der Rolle möcht ich auf die Asbest-und Korkbremse keinesfalls verzichten wollen.


Wo hast Du die Carbon-Bremsscheiben gekauft? Ich habe nämlich schon danach gesucht, konnte aber nur Bremsscheiben für bestimmte Rollenmodelle finden. Vor allem sind das verschiedene Shimano oder Daiwa Rollen, bei denen man dann nicht sicher ist, ob die Scheiben auch passen würden

Man könnte sie auch selbst aus einer Carbonplatte machen. Ich weiß aber nicht, welchen Carbontyp und welche Dicke ich kaufen müsste. Und zweitens finde ich es etwas blöd mehr als 50 Euro dafür zu zahlen, wenn ich im besten Fall sowieso nur einen Viertelteil dieser Platte brauchen werde.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die Carbon-Bremsscheiben gekauft? Ich habe nämlich schon danach gesucht, konnte aber nur Bremsscheiben für bestimmte Rollenmodelle finden. Vor allem sind das verschiedene Shimano oder Daiwa Rollen, bei denen man dann nicht sicher ist, ob die Scheiben auch passen würden
> 
> Man könnte sie auch selbst aus einer Carbonplatte machen. Ich weiß aber nicht, welchen Carbontyp und welche Dicke ich kaufen müsste. Und zweitens finde ich es etwas blöd mehr als 50 Euro dafür zu zahlen, wenn ich im besten Fall sowieso nur einen Viertelteil dieser Platte brauchen werde.



Ich kaufe keine fertigen Scheiben, ich stanze sie mir selbst aus.
Vernünftiges Carbon-Plattenmaterial gibt es entweder in den Staaten (google nach Smoothdrag und Carbontex) oder in Australien (Downrigger-Shop).
Neben diesen beiden gibt es freilich Trillionen anderer Anbieter, wovon vielleicht noch 1-2 echte brauchte Platten anbieten. Der Rest ist einfach nicht dafür geeignet (ich drücks extra milde aus), da oftmals billigste Laminierung.

Die bei dir zu ersetzenden Scheiben solltest du erstmal ausmessen, schon allein um Daten zu haben nach denen du suchen kannst.
Dawn von Smoothdrag bietet alle möglichen Größen an, nicht nur für bestimmte Modelle. Entsprechende Tabellen sind auf ihrer Seite zu finden.

Tja, das liebe Geld...wenn du nur wenige Scheiben brauchst, macht der Plattenkauf ja nicht soviel Sinn. Andersherum sind die Einzelscheiben verdammt teuer in der Relation, und dann kommen auch nochmal gesalzene Versankosten hinzu.
Da sind 50€ auch sehr schnell mal weg für 1-2 Bremssätze.
Macht also irgendwie so oder so keinen Sinn bei wenigen Rollen.

Ich kann dir evtl auch welche ausstanzen, dazu brauch ich dann aber Daten der alten Scheiben wie Außen/Innen-Durchmesser und Dicke der Scheiben. Idealerweise auch nochmal die Dicke des kompletten Bremsstacks (also mit den Metallscheiben zusammen).
Versprechen kann ich es so aber noch nicht, denn es hängt wirklich davon ab, welche Dicke du brauchst. Einige Plattenstärken sind aktuell kaum zu bekommen und gehen bei mir leider auch zur Neige.


----------



## Bilch (25. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich kann dir evtl auch welche ausstanzen, dazu brauch ich dann aber Daten der alten Scheiben wie Außen/Innen-Durchmesser und Dicke der Scheiben. Idealerweise auch nochmal die Dicke des kompletten Bremsstacks (also mit den Metallscheiben zusammen).
> Versprechen kann ich es so aber noch nicht, denn es hängt wirklich davon ab, welche Dicke du brauchst. Einige Plattenstärken sind aktuell kaum zu bekommen und gehen bei mir leider auch zur Neige.


Das ist ein sehr großzügiges Angebot Deinerseits


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich vertan, sprach der Hahn und stieg von der Ente.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schatt ja nix schatt ja nix schnattert die Ente


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2020)

nach welchen Kriterien sammelt man Angelzeug ???
weiß von Briefmarkensammlern - alles von einem Land, alles mit Blümchen etc
aber ne " Blaue Mauritius " würden sie alle nehmen  ( obwohl die Hälfte die Insel nicht mal geographisch einordnen könnten )
Wenn ich dann bei eBay sehe das seltene Angelrollen die es eh nur in geringer Stückzahl
gab , so gut wie gar nicht gefragt sind ,frag ich mich schon manchmal -warum ???


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> nach welchen Kriterien sammelt man Angelzeug ???


Das ist die Frage!

Sammelt sich das Zeug nur an, weil man selber altert, oder folgt der Trieb einem bestimmten Thema? Ich  denke Ersteres hat den deutlich charmanteren Hintergrund, weil die Sachen alle "Geschichte" haben. Man sie lieber begutachtet, weil man weiss, dass sie ehedem als aktuelles Gut gekauft und gefischt wurden. Letztere sind meistens vollständiger und haben die Würde musealer Ausstellungsstücke.

Was ist nun falscher, oder richtig? ICH mag das nicht bewerten!!!


----------



## eiszeit (30. März 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> nach welchen Kriterien sammelt man Angelzeug ???



Jeder sammelt da anders. Für mich kann ich sagen, ich sammle alles vor 1980, was in Deutschland hergestellt
oder verkauft wurde und nur die Sachen die in einem sehr guten *Originalzustand* sind -Ausnahme sehr seltene Rollen
die nehm ich auch in einem nicht so guten Zustand-.
Geh natürlich mit so mancher alten Rolle und Rute auch fischen. Quasi hab ich mein Hobby "Angeln gehen"
mit der Sammelei verbunden.



thanatos schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann bei eBay sehe das seltene Angelrollen die es eh nur in geringer Stückzahl
> gab , so gut wie gar nicht gefragt sind ,frag ich mich schon manchmal -warum ???



Da hatte ich die Rolle schon, ansonsten versuch ich die Rollen zu erwischen die ich noch nicht habe.
Man muß natürlich auch aufpassen, es werden eine Menge Sachen angeboten die es so gar nicht gab.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Man muß natürlich auch aufpassen, es werden eine Menge Sachen angeboten die es so gar nicht gab.


Obwohl manche Verbesserungen, die sich die Angler vor vielen Jahren haben einfallen lassen, auch wirklich Sammelwürdig sind. Z.B. eine Noris-Grundrolle, da hatte irgend ein Vorbesitzer die inneren Stege nach außen versetzt, so das der Schnurkreis jetzt erheblich größer auf dieser Rolle ist. Dabei hat er so fein gearbeitet, das es auf dem ersten Blick überhaupt nicht auffiel. Und der Schnurablauf beim Trotten ist dadurch erheblich besser, da die Schnur irgendwie besser von der Rolle läuft.


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

Ich sammle bewußt gar nicht. Es bleibt einfach über, oder juckt mich irgendwie, das Trumm zu besitzen. Der Haufen wird höher ... aber ob das jetzt Sammelwut, oder Messitum ist ... man weiss es nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2020)

Ich sammel nur neue Ruten.
Die sind auch irgendwann Klassiker.


----------



## eiszeit (30. März 2020)

Muß ein jeder machen wie er will, der eine macht dies der andere das.
Der eine fischt mit Geflochtener der andere mit Mono, was ist besser? Ist egal,
jeder soll machen wie er will und wie er es für gut hält.

Klar wäre es besser bei den DAM Airways den Spitzenring mit Einlage und Dämpfungsring zu fischen.
Ich fische aber meist mit Mono und da passt der Originalendring schon. Hat ja immerhin nun schon
fast 50 Jahre auf den Buckel und hat gepasst. 
Ein Teil der Airways steht immer bereit um mal eine neue/alte Rolle am Wasser auszuprobieren.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. März 2020)

Ich hab in meinem Leben schon soviel gesammelt, Panini Sticker, Modellbausätze, Briefmarken, Zinnfiguren, Mountainbikes,  Mädels, Silber und Goldmünzen ( keine Zeitliche Sortierung  ), alles hatte Mal ein Ende, dann hab ich mit dem Angeln angefangen und ich wollte und will nichts ansammeln ! Das blöde ist nur, das kommt von selber, ich brauch bald nen größeren Angel-Keller


----------



## Lajos1 (30. März 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> , ich brauch bald nen größeren Angel-Keller



Hallo,

das kann aber auch ein Fluch sein. Ich habe viel Platz und hebe aber auch alles auf (war eine Fehlerziehung meiner Eltern, Jahrgang 1910 und 1911). Ist schon recht, dass die da echt schlechte Zeiten mitgemacht haben, aber mussten sie mir beibringen, dass man nichts wegwirft oder weggibt, was man in den nächsten einhundert Jahren vielleicht doch irgendwie brauchen könnte .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Floriho (30. März 2020)

Es ist egal was man sammelt oder einfach nur aufhebt. Jahrelang steht das Zeug unbenutzt in irgendwelchen Ecken. Wird höchstens von A über B nach C geräumt. Eine Woche nach dem die Sachen weg sind, werden sie benötigt.


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

...oder es wird mit der Sammlung, auch völlig egal welcher Art, auf den unbedarften Besucher eingedrungen, ob es den interessiert, oder halt nicht. Am schlimmsten die, die Sachen in ihren Sammlungen anhäufen, die im Grunde genommen keiner mehr für irgendwas braucht. Zum Bleistift Kronkorken... 

Bei altem Angelzeug geht es ja noch, so lange man als der genötigte Betrachter auch ein Angler ist. Aber ich stelle es mir grauenvoll vor, wenn einem als themenfremden Menschen die 47ste Uraltrolle erklärt wird!


----------



## Lajos1 (30. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei altem Angelzeug geht es ja noch, so lange man als der genötigte Betrachter auch ein Angler ist. Aber ich stelle es mir grauenvoll vor, wenn einem als themenfremden Menschen die 47ste Uraltrolle erklärt wird!



Hallo,

ähnlich war es bei den Zwangs-Dia-Vorführungen von mindestens 500 Bildern aus dem letzten Urlaub, zu denen die "Anschauzwangsverpflichteten" keinerlei Bezug oder auch nur Interesse hatten (schwerpunktmäßig von den 1960ern bis in die 1980er) Schauder umkrallet mich noch heute.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

...und als Kind musste man da "brav" sein und "artig" zusehen - die Prügelstrafe war humaner!


----------



## Mescalero (30. März 2020)

@Lajos1 
Das gab es sogar noch in den 2000er Jahren. Während der Hochzeit meines besten Freundes haben Tante und Onkel der Braut beinahe die Feier gesprengt - es waren weit mehr als 500 Dias.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und als Kind musste man da "brav" sein und "artig" zusehen - die Prügelstrafe war humaner!



Hallo Andal,

also das mit "brav" und "artig" kann ich mir bei Dir nicht so richtig vorstellen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

Die "Hochzeitsvideos" waren auch ein Burner. 3 1/2 Stunden zitteriges und miserabel beleuchtetes Handcam Machwerk. Himmelarsch... ich war dabei, warum das Elend noch einmal anschauen müssen!?


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andal,
> 
> also das mit "brav" und "artig" kann ich mir bei Dir nicht so richtig vorstellen .
> 
> ...


Mich haben sie meist auch nach dem Dia Nr. 24 an die frische Luft verfrachtet.


----------



## Bilch (30. März 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> nach welchen Kriterien sammelt man Angelzeug ???
> weiß von Briefmarkensammlern - alles von einem Land, alles mit Blümchen etc
> aber ne " Blaue Mauritius " würden sie alle nehmen  ( obwohl die Hälfte die Insel nicht mal geographisch einordnen könnten )
> Wenn ich dann bei eBay sehe das seltene Angelrollen die es eh nur in geringer Stückzahl
> gab , so gut wie gar nicht gefragt sind ,frag ich mich schon manchmal -warum ???


Ich kann noch nicht von Sammeln reden. Wie ich heute schon geschrieben habe, noch vor ein paar Monaten hätte ich es mir nicht gedacht, dass ich mir je eine alte Rolle anschaffen werde. Bei mir war diese Rubrik der Auslöser. Ich habe nur zwei Kriterien gehabt: die Rolle muss eine innenliegende Spule haben und sie muss für das Spinnfischen geeignet sein. Es hat sich so ergeben, dass es eine DAM Quick 331N geworden ist. Weil ich von der Rolle schlichtweg begeistert wurde, ist bald noch die 441N ins Haus gekommen und wahrscheinlich wird auch die 110N ihren weg zu mir finden. Ich kaufe mir aber diese Rollen nicht, weil ich mir eine Sammlung anschaffen möchte, sondern weil ich es geil finde mit ihnen zu angeln: die 441 kommt auf die Hechtrute, die 331 ist schon jetzt auf der Forellenrute und die 110 würde auf die leichte Forellenrute für den kleinen Bach kommen. Mehr brauche ich momentan nicht. Früher oder später werden wahrscheinlich noch weitere Rollen folgen, aber nur wenn ich eine Verwendung für sie habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Jeder sammelt da anders. Für mich kann ich sagen, ich sammle alles vor 1980, was in* Deutschland *hergestellt
> oder verkauft wurde und nur die Sachen die in einem sehr guten *Originalzustand* sind


@eiszeit
Sammelst du keine Japan-Rollen wie von Daiwa (Silver,GS) oder Shakespeare/Omori (Ambidex,Sigma) der 1975-1980 ?



eiszeit schrieb:


> Geh natürlich mit so mancher alten Rolle und Rute auch fischen. Quasi hab ich mein Hobby "Angeln gehen"
> mit der Sammelei verbunden.


Mach ich auch, wobei meine Frau das mindestens nicht mehr für Hobby hält ! 
Nebenbei nach der Rollenwartung u. Laufverbesserung noch Rollenumbau/Modding für die aktiven Rollen zum Fischen gehen, und bei Ruten noch mehr mit Umbau bis Neuaufbau.


----------



## eiszeit (31. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @eiszeit
> Sammelst du keine Japan-Rollen wie von Daiwa (Silver,GS) oder Shakespeare/Omori (Ambidex,Sigma) der 1975-1980 ?


Doch die Japan-Rollen sammle ich auch. Die gehören genau so dazu wie z. B. die DAM Rollen.
Daiwa:









Ryobi:




Shimano.




Matuso:




usw.

Nur mit dem Begriff Omori kann ich auf die Schnelle nichts anfangen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. März 2020)

Omori  hat als Japanischer Rollenhersteller  die Shakespeare Rollen gebaut.
Edit:
Omori Seisakusho= Omori Manufaktur


----------



## Thomas. (31. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Shimano.
> Anhang anzeigen 341835



@eiszeit  da fehlt doch eine ?


----------



## eiszeit (31. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Omori  hat als Japanischer Rollenhersteller  die Shakespeare Rollen gebaut.
> Edit:
> Omori Seisakusho= Omori Manufaktur


Danke für die Info.


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. März 2020)

Hallo Eiszeit, 

auf Bild 1 und 2 haben die Rollen so ein rotes Teil am Rollenfuß. 
Den hatten besonders die großen Rollen zum Pilker, Brandungsangeln und so... 
Habe mich immer gefragt, was das Teil für eine Funktion hatte.....
Ist das der Außenanschlag für den Bügel? 

Zum Thema Sammeln: Ich sammle eher Kleinigkeiten, wie Aufkleber und Aufnäher von Angelgerätehersteller,  habe von DAM z. B. mehrmals den "Quick" Aufkleber. 

Suche noch einen alten Aufnäher von DAM, Shakespeare und Sänger (Anaconda).....


----------



## eiszeit (31. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hallo Eiszeit,
> auf Bild 1 und 2 haben die Rollen so ein rotes Teil am Rollenfuß.
> Den hatten besonders die großen Rollen zum Pilker, Brandungsangeln und so...
> Habe mich immer gefragt, was das Teil für eine Funktion hatte.....
> Ist das der Außenanschlag für den Bügel?



Ja das ist der Bügelaußenanschlag. Der Bügel wird aber meist oder immer per Hand umgelegt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Doch die Japan-Rollen sammle ich auch. Die gehören genau so dazu wie z. B. die DAM Rollen.
> Daiwa:


Wunderfein , mit den Daiwa Silberlingen kann ich auch was anfangen!
Deren rote Bügelumschlagspuffer sind sehr auffällig, auch innerhalb von Bildern mit sehr vielen Rollen. 
Ein noch viel größer Liebhaber von denen existiert im Forum.

Ansonsten bin ich von der Technik der Shakespeare Ambidex u. Sigma Famile am meisten überzeugt (Made in Japan by Omori),
und habe die alle gesammelt und fische die größeren Modelle auch noch intensiv.

Ich habe mich auf die technologisch sehr fortschrittlichen und mich reizenden meiner Jugend fokussiert,
von Anbeginn mit der Absicht, die auch quasi ewig zu angeln.

Als Selektionskriterien:
- Metall-Alu Bauweise
- Gut eigenwartbar, M-Gewindeschrauben beliebig oft schraubbar
- Überwurfspule
- Bügelumlage per Hand ohne Kurbeln in beide Richtungen
- komplett getriebeentlastende (u. lautlos modifizierbare) Rücklaufsperre
- schonend-drehende Schnurlaufröllchen
- saubere u. gut einstellbare Bremswirkung

Einige wenige Ausnahmen haben es trotzdem in das Museum geschafft.


----------



## Bilch (31. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wunderfein , mit den Daiwa Silberlingen kann ich auch was anfangen!
> Deren rote Bügelumschlagspuffer sind sehr auffällig, auch innerhalb von Bildern mit sehr vielen Rollen.
> Ein noch viel größer Liebhaber von denen existiert im Forum.
> 
> ...


Du bist offensichtlich schon immer ein anspruchsvoller Perfektionist gewesen


----------



## Andal (31. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Du bist offensichtlich schon immer ein anspruchsvoller Perfektionist gewesen


Man könnte ihn auch, freundschaftlich wohlwollend, einen Tüpferlscheisser nennen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2020)

Ihr habt mich erkannt!


----------



## eiszeit (8. April 2020)

Ich hab da letzthin ein alte Shimano Angelrute bekommen und kann sie nicht so einordnen.
*Frage an die Shimano Fachleute*, könnt ihr da vielleicht weiterhelfen.
Es ist eine wunderschöne leichte dreiteilige Matchrute aus Phenolglas (durchsichtig). Der Griff ist im oberen Bereich aus Kork
und im unteren Bereich aus Moosgummi und sie besitzt Schiebrollenhalter.
Ich leg mal zwei Fotos bei. Die Bezeichnung der Rute seht ihr da.


----------



## eiszeit (8. April 2020)

Ah, jetzt hab ich gerade den Shimano Aufkleber entdeckt. Der Aufkleber hat die Buchstaben G-S, 
d.h. die Rute dürfte von 1982 sein. Ich wusste gar nicht das die Ruten auch solche Aufkleber hatten.
Hat da vielleicht jemnad den Katalog. Über die Daten zur Rute würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2020)

So alte Kataloge von Shimano habe ich leider nicht.

Das Blankmaterial ist ja recht selten oder eben erst am Ende Glasfaser vor der Kohlefaser-Ära verbaut worden.
Bei Shakespeare gab es eine Polyestel Serie, Nomen est omen, die war sehr leicht, mir aber damals schon zu weich für den Universaleinsatz Posenangeln.
Vlt. kamen alle solche Polyester-Blanks aus Japan?


----------



## Dübel (8. April 2020)

@eiszeit, ich kann dir überhaupt nichts zu der Rute sagen, außer dass ich mich spontan verliebt habe, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht auf so junge Dinger stehe.


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2020)

gab es 82 schon Shimano Kataloge?



eiszeit schrieb:


> Über die Daten zur Rute würde ich mich freuen.



ich würde mich über die Rute freuen  , bin nicht so der alt Ruten Sammler aber das ist ja im vergleich zur Hardy MM eine sehr schöne Rarität.
glück Wunsch eiszeit


----------



## Bilch (8. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich würde mich über die Rute freuen  , bin nicht so der alt Ruten Sammler aber das ist ja im vergleich zur Hardy MM eine sehr schöne Rarität.
> glück Wunsch eiszeit


Eine wird gerade angeboten 








						Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Zülpich finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2020)

Besteht wohl eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese Anzeige noch nicht beendet wurde 
Wobei Mismatch der Aufkleber bei genauem Hinschauen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt hab ich gerade den Shimano Aufkleber entdeckt. Der Aufkleber hat die Buchstaben G-S,
> d.h. die Rute dürfte von 1982 sein. Ich wusste gar nicht das die Ruten auch solche Aufkleber hatten.
> Hat da vielleicht jemnad den Katalog. Über die Daten zur Rute würde ich mich freuen.



Deutsche Kataloge aus jener Zeit gab es noch nicht, Shimano hat zu der Zeit, genauso wie auch Daiwa, noch kein Eigenvertrieb hierzulande gehabt.
Daiwa wurde zb durch Balzer von Mitte 70er bis 1988/89 vertrieben.
Bei Shimano wird das bissl kniffliger werden, da die quasi keiner hierzulande beständig im Programm hatte. DAM hatte sie für kurze Zeit in den späten 70ern soweit mir bekannt, Cormoran war mit Ryobi zugegen, aber wer Shimano hierzulande vertreten hat kann ich dir echt nicht sagen.

Würde mich aber auch nicht wundern wenn jene Produkte aus anderen europ. Ländern wie UK, Frankreich oder den Niederlanden (Shimano Standort) nach Deutschland kamen.


----------



## Andal (9. April 2020)

Shimano hatte anfangs in Deutschland die Angelsachen als Anhängsel der Fahrradteile. Die Fa. Lange in Krefeld. Alles, aber nicht endverbraucherfreundlich!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. April 2020)

Fahrradzeux ist klar, da waren sie schon lange präsent.

In den Angelmarkt sind sie aber wissentlich erst in den 70ern eingestiegen und in Europa wohl erst mit Beginn der 80er, als von den japanischen Herstellern quasi kaum noch wer übrig blieb, bis auf Daiwa und Ryobi.
Die frühesten Kataloge von denen die ich mal gesehen hatte waren um die Mitte 80er rum, das dürfte auch in etwa hinhauen mit den ersten Gehversuchen im Eigenvertrieb.
In Deutschland jedenfalls nachweislich nicht viel früher wie Daiwa eigenvertrieblich unterwegs gewesen.

Wenn das div. dt. Händler bereits beständig führten, waren das vermutlich Direkteinlieferungen aus den Niederlanden, dort hatte und hat Shimano ihr Europa-Lager.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

1970
Fishing Tackle Division is launched.
Fishing Tackle Division was launched as a second business pillar which aligns to the corporate vision: contributing to promotion of public health by encouraging outdoor activities.

1971
The DUX series of spinning reels is in the market.

1985
Shimano Europe is relocated to Hilden, West Germany.
The Titanos series of new alloy reels are in the market.
Titanos utilizes an advances composite construction which combined titanium fiber, carbon fiber, and resin materials.

1989
Shimano Benelux B.V. and Shimano Europe Fishing Holding B.V. are established.

1992
The 1st model of STELLA (SBL) is launched. Shimano Balance Lock (SBL) is released.

1995
The 1995 model of STELLA (Ship) is in the market.
Equipped with SHIP (Smooth and Hi-Power System) to vastly improve reeling.

1998
The 1998 model of STELLA (X-Ship) is in the market.
3rd model is developed extremely thin body based on a conceptual breakthrough: rather than minimizing the reel parts, the development team sought ways to envelop the parts in the most compact manner.

2000
The Millenium model of STELLA 2000 (Millenium + F) is released.
The Stella Millenium Edition, which was male-to-order, featured Super Slow Oscillation System, designed to increase casting distance. This was also the first model to incorporate a screw handle. The entire body was plated and had "Millenium Edition" engraved by laser.

2001
The 2001 (FA + FW) model of STELLA is released.
Shimano further developed Super Slow Oscillation System employed in Millenium Edition.The development team also identified the effect of the winding strokes on anglers' feel. Awide varaiety of lineups enable users to select the spool of most suitable diameter for each rod.

2004
STELLA 2004 (FB) model is in the market.
A stainless steel one-piece bail was employed to take advantage of thin bails. Other advanced features include titanium coated guard fins and a change in the position of stopper switches.

2007
STELLA 2007 (FD) model is in the market.
The new model featured an AR-C spool, designed to increase the casting distance by controlling the spool unwinding resistance. Moreover, this mechanism was effective in rescuing line troubles at the time of casting. To prevent corrosion of the bearings especially by saltwater, the new model also featured Anti-Rust Bearings (S A-RB).

2008 -> Stella SW
2013 -> Stella SW-B

2010
STELLA 2010 (FE) model incorporated the X-SHIP is released.
The new model incorporated the X-SHIP gear system, developed to achieve ultimate rotation performance. Taking advantage of Shimano's excellent metal processing technologies, particularly its high-precision machining technology, our production team carefully finished metal case. The result was even smoother rotation of the gears.

2014
STELLA 2014 (FI) model is released.
MicroModule gear technology to the worm shaft idle gear reduces oscillation vibration. This is an incredible breakthrough in design and delivers an outstanding level smoothness without sacrificing strength or durability.

2018
STELLA 2018 (FJ) model is released
The New Shimano Stella has the smoothest and most efficient drive train Shimano has ever engineered with unprecedented durability. The introduction of the newly engineered Micro Module II with unique gear teeth and surface design delivers amazing smoothness and durability above the already unmatched Shimano HAGANE gear quality.

*Vor einiger Zeit mal gefunden (wegen Matchruten-Suche Ultegra) als offizielle Selbstbeschreibung von Shimano, Abteilung Fishing Tackle.
Ich habe die Daten über ihre Referenzrolle Stella wegen der Katalogzuordnungen Jahrgänge verfeinert. *


----------



## Bilch (5. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Z.B. - unverschämt teuer


Die Verkäufer hat offensichtlich bemerkt, dass er für die rote Quick doch zu viel verlangt hat und hat den Preis um mehr als 60 Prozent reduziert


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Mai 2020)

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, das diese Farbe nicht Original ist. Lack ist sehr glatt und die weißen Punkte im Kraeusellack fehlen ihr auch.


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Mai 2020)

Mich interessiert, ob die Rollen Ende 70er Jahre bis etwa Mitte der 80er in den Kartons auch in Plastikbeuteln steckten... 
Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, lagen bei den Rollen von Daiwa, DAM und Shakespeare keine Ersatzspulen bei, nur Ersatzscheiben für die Bremse, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Bilch (5. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, das diese Farbe nicht Original ist. Lack ist sehr glatt und die weißen Punkte im Kraeusellack fehlen ihr auch.


Du könntest recht haben, auch die dunklen flecken hinten weisen darauf hin; diese Rolle z.B. ist auch viel heller.

Einer der vorbesitzer dieser 550N hat die Rolle silber gefärbt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Mich interessiert, ob die Rollen Ende 70er Jahre bis etwa Mitte der 80er in den Kartons auch in Plastikbeuteln steckten...
> Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, lagen bei den Rollen von Daiwa, DAM und Shakespeare keine Ersatzspulen bei, nur Ersatzscheiben für die Bremse, sehe ich das richtig?



Spulen lagen eher nicht bei, da man diese separat jederzeit nachkaufen konnte.
Ersatzscheiben für Bremsen denke ich auch nicht das die damals beilagen.

Ich weiß es allerdings auch nicht genau. Die Hersteller hatten aber eigentlich durch die Bank weg damals eine funktionierende problemfreie Ersatzteilbeschaffung.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, das diese Farbe nicht Original ist. Lack ist sehr glatt und die weißen Punkte im Kraeusellack fehlen ihr auch.



Nene die sieht original aus, hab auch eine säuberlich aufbewahrt und die ist identisch.
Die dunklen Stellen kommen einfach vom Fett.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Mai 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nene die sieht original aus, hab auch eine säuberlich aufbewahrt und die ist identisch.
> Die dunklen Stellen kommen einfach vom Fett.


Josef, wenn du dir den Fuß anschaust oben beim Abgeschliffenen auf Bild 1, das sieht aber so aus als wenn da Schwarze Farbe durchkommt. Und die weißen Pünktchen kann ich nicht sehen, siehe Vergleich.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. Mai 2020)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das es sich hierbei nur um Öl bzw Fettrückstände handelt, sie hald gefischt. Wenn sie lackiert wäre dann müsste man die schwarze Farbe an mehr Stellen sehen soviele Schäden wie sie hat und das ist ja nicht der Fall.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Mai 2020)

Aber 50 Euros für ne evtle falsche wäre mir doch zu viel Geld. Und selbst für eine echte in diesen Zustand auch hart an der Grenze.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. Mai 2020)

Beim Preis bin ich ganz bei dir, soviel würde ich für ne schwarze auch nicht zahlen. Meine rote kommt aus diesem Grund auch nciht mehr ans Wasser, eine der wenigen Rollen die das Wasser nur noch aus der Ferne sehen.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Mai 2020)

Yep der aktuelle Preis ist um einiges weniger. Ob verbastelt oder angemalt sieht man definitiv
erst wenn man die Rolle vor Augen hat. Ich rate aber auch zur Vorsicht. Die Bilder sind aber 
auch "gut" gemacht, da sieht man es nicht so.


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2020)

Die 550N ist aber auch schon eine ansehnliche Winde. Die würde ich auch eher in der Vitrine lassen, als sie ans Wasser schleppen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Einer der vorbesitzer dieser 550N hat die Rolle silber gefärbt



Wenn man schon ne Rolle von schwarz auf silber umlackiert dann hätte man sie auch blank pollieren können....hätte bei weiten besser ausgesehen.
So was in der Art hatte ich schon mal hier geteilt, da wurde ne 220N an den schadhaften Stellen noch polliert.
Davon abgesehen das eine Rolle gebraucht ist, solange das Innenleben intakt ist kann das Äußere sein wie es ist.
Wenn eine Rolle aber vom Salzwasser geschädigt wäre dann würde ich sie ebenfalls komplett strahlen und neu aufbauen. Harter Salzwassereinsatz verzeiht bei alten Rollen leider nichts.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Fahrradzeux ist klar, da waren sie schon lange präsent.
> 
> In den Angelmarkt sind sie aber wissentlich erst in den 70ern eingestiegen und in Europa wohl erst mit Beginn der 80er, als von den japanischen Herstellern quasi kaum noch wer übrig blieb, bis auf Daiwa und Ryobi.
> Die frühesten Kataloge von denen die ich mal gesehen hatte waren um die Mitte 80er rum, das dürfte auch in etwa hinhauen mit den ersten Gehversuchen im Eigenvertrieb.
> ...



Ich hole diesen Bericht noch mal vor: 

In einem Sonderheft habe ich eine Anzeige für die Shimano KX Serie gefunden. Diese wurde über Shimano (Europa) in 4000 Düsseldorf 13 beworben und über Dega in Verden/Aller verkauft. Da im gleichen Heft auch für die DAM1001 bis 5001 sowie die Quick Finessa P geworben wird, ebenso für die Shakespeare Sigma 2200 Serie, kann man das Datum wohl auf 1980 festlegen. Gleichzeitig ist auch noch für die Mitchell 4400-Serie sowie für die ABU Cardinal 155 Werbung vorhanden.


----------



## eiszeit (15. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> In einem Sonderheft habe ich eine Anzeige für die Shimano KX Serie gefunden. Diese wurde über Shimano (Europa) in 4000 Düsseldorf 13 beworben und über Dega in Verden/Aller verkauft. Da im gleichen Heft auch für die DAM1001 bis 5001 sowie die Quick Finessa P geworben wird, ebenso für die Shakespeare Sigma 2200 Serie, kann man das Datum wohl auf 1980 festlegen. Gleichzeitig ist auch noch für die Mitchell 4400-Serie sowie für die ABU Cardinal 155 Werbung vorhanden.



1980 kann ich aus einer anderen Quelle so bestätigen.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Mai 2020)

Ich tu zwar nix gezielt sammeln habe aber noch von meinem Großvater paar Angelköder die er mir geschenkt hatte 

er war früher leidenschaftlicher Angler und Jäger in der Türkei, als auch weltweit unterwegs. Hecht, Grouper, Schwertfisch, Krokodil, Bären, Berglöwe....das volle Programm eben ^^


----------



## eiszeit (15. Mai 2020)

Bin zwar kein Kunstköderfachmann aber
Interessant ist der erste Köder. Wie lang ist er denn?
Könnte ein alter DAM Perlmuttspinner sein.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Mai 2020)

Ist genau 10cm lang, und ja aus Perlmutt


----------



## eiszeit (15. Mai 2020)

Nachkrieg durfte nicht passen, da passt die Länge und die Flossenform nicht.
Vor dem Krieg 1933/1936 evt.l auch früher wurde so eine Art mit zwei Drillingen und dem Wirbel  in den Längen 7cm, 9cm und eben 10cm von DAM angeboten.
Der könnte es sein, aber wie schon gesagt bin da kein Fachmann.
*Unbedingt den Köder so belassen!  -und nicht fischen--, ----ist ein schönes Erinnerungsstück---*


----------



## DenizJP (15. Mai 2020)

Neee!

Der bleibt zu Hause im Schrank ^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2020)

Ich finde den alten Wirbel auf Bild-1 am interessantesten, wobei die eine Öse scheint kaputt zu sein.

Die anderen Sachen u. Teile sehen ja fast normal aus, ich bin merkwürdige Funde gewöhnt beim aus dem Wasser ziehen.
Wobei das Anwickeln von Naturmaterialen wirklich was sehr urzeitliches hat, auch Bleiverarbeitung ist sehr alt - alles ganz ohne Gummi! 

Jeder größere Ast hat immer Potential, als Weihnachtsbaum geschmückt aus den finsteren Hängergründen aufzutauchen!


----------



## Floriho (16. Mai 2020)

@DenizJP Mich würde mal die Rückseite vom Perlmutt-Blinker interessieren. Is da noch ein Draht, der die beiden Sprengringe verbindet?


----------



## DenizJP (16. Mai 2020)

@baunzer 

hier die Rückseite


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2020)

baunzer schrieb:


> @DenizJP Mich würde mal die Rückseite vom Perlmutt-Blinker interessieren. Is da noch ein Draht, der die beiden Sprengringe verbindet?


Da Perlmutt ein arg sprödes und wenig belastbares Material ist, war, sein kann, belegt man oft die Innenseite mit einem Kupferblech. Diffizil und teuer. Aber es sind auch sehr spezielle Schleppblinker und keine wirklichen Wurfköder, weil auch sehr leicht. Sowohl gutes Rohmaterial, als auch versierte Hersteller sind dünn gesät. Dementsprechend kann man für gute Modelle auch sehr, sehr sportliche Preise abdrücken. Vorwiegend in der Schweiz, wo das Schleppfischen einen viel größeren Anteil hat, als bei uns. Das ist dann auch meist auf Salmoniden ausgelegt und für unsere Verhältnisse hochkompliziert.


----------



## Floriho (16. Mai 2020)

Wäre mir ohne Verstärkung zu zerbrechlich, aber toll für die Vitrine.


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2020)

baunzer schrieb:


> Wäre mir ohne Verstärkung zu zerbrechlich, aber toll für die Vitrine.


Deswegen habe ich auch nie Perlmuttspangen besessen ... ich misstraue den Danaern!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2020)

Ich habe inzwischen so einiges an Schmuck und anderen edlen Schätzen,
da ist Perlmutt auf Messing aber sehr viel besser als bei den simplen Blinkers gemacht!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (6. Juni 2020)

Bei dem Regenwetter habe ich ein bisschen aufgeräumt, und diese alte Fliegenrute wiederendeckt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juni 2020)

Passender Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2020)

Bitte fachmännisch entsorgen, damit das normale Leben wieder weitergehen kann.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (6. Juni 2020)

Wenn das ginge hätte ich sie schon nicht mehr.


----------



## jörn (6. Juni 2020)

Grad beim zusammenpacken gefunden.
Wie alt mögen die wohl sein? Ich meine die mal vor 20 Jahren auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2020)

Den billig gemachten Haken nach ist das frühe China-Ware, rostend trotz Verzinkung.
Die sind noch nicht solange damit im Geschäft, schätze mal ab 1980.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juni 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Bei dem Regenwetter habe ich ein bisschen aufgeräumt, und diese alte Fliegenrute wiederendeckt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die gab es vor und nach dem Krieg von Noris, dürfte 2,90m lang sein.
 ja der Name passt zur Zeit wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## jörn (6. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Den billig gemachten Haken nach ist das frühe China-Ware, rostend trotz Verzinkung.
> Die sind noch nicht solange damit im Geschäft, schätze mal ab 1980.


 
ach na dann kann man die ja mal benutzen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> ja der Name passt zur Zeit wie die Faust aufs Auge.


Tatsache, die muss sofort in Quarantäne und endgesichert verwahrt werden!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (7. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die gab es vor und nach dem Krieg von Noris, dürfte 2,90m lang sein.
> ja der Name passt zur Zeit wie die Faust aufs Auge.


So wie sie ausschaut, hat sie den Krieg mitgemacht.


----------



## eiszeit (7. Juni 2020)

Die Corona (vor dem Krieg) zählte zu den Noris "Sonderklasse" Fliegenruten.
Da kostete das Stück -mit einer Spitze- 42,75 RM und -mit zwei Spitzen- 50 RM.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (7. Juni 2020)

Die Aufschrift ist:  Original
                            "NORIS"
                             Corona
                             No.2014
                            "Spezial"         Sie hat 2 Spitzen.


----------



## eiszeit (7. Juni 2020)

Mit dem "Spezial" kann ich auf die Schnelle nichts anfangen. Die Aufschrift No. 2014 wurde sowohl vor
und auch nach dem Krieg so verwendet.
Ein Foto des Griffes mit Rollenhalter wäre hilfreich. Ist der Leit- und Endring in Achat?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (7. Juni 2020)

Den Griff hab ich mit Seifenlauge gereinigt.


----------



## Jason (7. Juni 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Den Griff hab ich mit Seifenlauge gereinigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist eine schöne Rute. Glückwunsch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (7. Juni 2020)

Da vermute ich- bin mir aber nicht sicher- das die Rute ne Nachkriegsrute.
Achat Leit- und Spitzenring wurdeb sowohl Vor- als auch Nachkrieg verbaut.
Die Vorkriegsrute hat einen Gummipropfen als Abschluß was die Nachkrieg nicht hat.
Aber da bin ich mir -wie oben schon geschrieben- nicht sicher.


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2020)

Bei meinen Eltern wieder Sachen aus meinem alten Angelkoffer rausgefischt 

einige Sachen von mir einige von meinem Großvater


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Juni 2020)

Interessant die Aufkleber von Cormoran, muessten von ca. 1975 sein. Und beim Maßband sind die Ziffern für das Alter noch sehr gut lesbar.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Juni 2020)

Die Aufkleber von Cormoran "Angler san glückliche Menschen" sind meiner Meinung aus den frühen 80er Jahren, der war sogar in einem damaligen Cormoran-Katalog gelistet und hat 50 Pf. gekostet. 

Ich selbst habe den Aufkleber auch gehabt und auf meine damalige Sitzkiepe geklebt...


----------



## Jason (11. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber von Cormoran "Angler san glückliche Menschen" sind meiner Meinung aus den frühen 80er Jahren, der war sogar in einem damaligen Cormoran-Katalog gelistet und hat 50 Pf. gekostet.
> 
> Ich selbst habe den Aufkleber auch gehabt und auf meine damalige Sitzkiepe geklebt...


Haha, so einer klebt auch auf meiner alten Kiepe. Das ist aber ein anderer. Es gab wohl verschiedene. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juli 2020)

Meine alte Rutenkombo aus der Kindheit 

damit ordentlich Forellen aus den Teichen geangelt früher xD

ob da noch was geht? Zumindest die Bremse funzt und der Abzug ist butterweich


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juli 2020)

Wenn du vorher den Tüdel auseinander wurschtelst und die Rolle mal putzt und neu bespulst, wird die Kombo auch noch ihre Fische fangen


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2020)

Warum sollte das mit einer neuen Schnurfüllung nicht mehr gehen? Es gab Zeiten, da hätten sich die Zunftbrüder um so eine Kombo geschlagen.


----------



## Schuppenputzer (15. November 2020)

Hallo liebe Internet-Petrijünger landauf und landab!


Ich bin der "Neue" in eurem Kreis und hoffe, auf diesem Wege eine neue Heimat für mein Hobby gefunden zu haben. Neu deshalb, weil ich vor längerer Zeit schon mal im Forum "altes angelgeraet" meine Spuren hinterlassen habe. Vielleicht ist ja hier der eine oder andere ebenso gestrandet?

Mitgebracht habe ich als Willkommensgruß eine Auflistung "DAM - Gespließte Angelruten 1951 bis 1969".

Wo dieses Wiki (Wissenskiste) platziert werden könnte, sollten die IV- Spezis entscheiden, Ich muss aktuell das Surfen auf neuem Pflaster üben...

Auf eine gute Zeit,

Schuppenputzer aka Reinhard


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. November 2020)

@Schuppenputzer 
Willkommen hier bei uns im Anglerboard. Und noch mehr willkommen in der kleinen Runde der Sammler und  Benutzer von älteren und auch ganz altem Angelgeraet. Wir hoffen noch öfters von dir zu lesen.


----------



## eiszeit (15. November 2020)

Schuppenputzer schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Internet-Petrijünger landauf und landab!
> 
> 
> Ich bin der "Neue" in eurem Kreis und hoffe, auf diesem Wege eine neue Heimat für mein Hobby gefunden zu haben. Neu deshalb, weil ich vor längerer Zeit schon mal im Forum "altes angelgeraet" meine Spuren hinterlassen habe. Vielleicht ist ja hier der eine oder andere ebenso gestrandet?
> ...


Reinhard


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bei meinen Eltern wieder Sachen aus meinem alten Angelkoffer rausgefischt
> 
> einige Sachen von mir einige von meinem Großvater
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Deniz, mir ist auf der Tageskarte das Datum aufgefallen, 15.5.44! Aber dann DM und nicht RM-Beträge... Verwirrt mich etwas... Kannst du auch mal die Rückseite Fotografieren?


----------



## DenizJP (15. November 2020)

Haha nee

das ist 15.5.94 

ist nur ne Sauklaue xD

war meine Tageskarte als ich klein war


----------



## Jason (15. November 2020)

Schuppenputzer schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Internet-Petrijünger landauf und landab!
> 
> 
> Ich bin der "Neue" in eurem Kreis und hoffe, auf diesem Wege eine neue Heimat für mein Hobby gefunden zu haben. Neu deshalb, weil ich vor längerer Zeit schon mal im Forum "altes angelgeraet" meine Spuren hinterlassen habe. Vielleicht ist ja hier der eine oder andere ebenso gestrandet?
> ...


Grüß dich Reinhard. Herzlich Willkommen. Wenn du auch so angehaucht bist wie wir, dann bist du hier richtig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (15. November 2020)

Reinhard (@Schuppenputzer)! Hast mit einer wirklich interessanten Tabelle angefangen - ich freue mich schon jetzt auf Deine Beiträge


----------



## Dübel (16. November 2020)

Schuppenputzer schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Internet-Petrijünger landauf und landab!
> 
> 
> Ich bin der "Neue" in eurem Kreis und hoffe, auf diesem Wege eine neue Heimat für mein Hobby gefunden zu haben. Neu deshalb, weil ich vor längerer Zeit schon mal im Forum "altes angelgeraet" meine Spuren hinterlassen habe. Vielleicht ist ja hier der eine oder andere ebenso gestrandet?
> ...



Hallo @Schuppenputzer Reinhard,

willkommen im Kreis der Liebhaber alten Angelgeräts!

Die Liste ist ja klasse! Endlich kann ich meine drei gespließten DAM Ruten ( Saale, Wiesent, Vierling) zeitlich noch genauer einordnen. Wobei für mich die Verwendbarkeit wichtiger als die genauen Daten. Wie schaut es bei dir aus? Bist du Sammler oder Benutzer? 

Saale und Wiesent dürfen regelmäßig mit mir an den Fluss, der Vierling hängt im Originalfutteral im trockenen Keller. Das ist für mich so ein bisschen eine Willalleskannnixrute. Schaut praktisch aus (meine ist auch in fast unbenutztem Originalzustand), ist aber irgendwie nicht so richtig sinnvoll einsetzbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> der Vierling hängt im Originalfutteral im trockenen Keller. Das ist für mich so ein bisschen eine Willalleskannnixrute. Schaut praktisch aus (meine ist auch in fast unbenutztem Originalzustand), ist aber irgendwie nicht so richtig sinnvoll einsetzbar.


Hochinteressant, also schon damals 1954 konnte der Hersteller die hohe Kunst der Verführung und der mit eingewickelten Unterperformance.
Denn sowas erzeugt unabwendbar einen Nachkaufbedarf - der Name ist Programm 

Viermal vier Ruten leg dir zu,
erst dann hast du als Angler Ruh' .


----------



## Schuppenputzer (18. November 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Bist du Sammler oder Benutzer?


danke Dübel!
wenn ich ehrlich zu mir selbst  bin, so hat sich der Schwerpunkt eindeutig auf das Sammeln verlegt. 
Ein Glück, dass der Platz weitere Neuzugänge in größerem Stil ausschließt, sonst würde ich noch zum messi.....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2020)

Schuppenputzer schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass der Platz weitere Neuzugänge in größerem Stil ausschließt, sonst würde ich noch zum messi.....



Einfach Prioritäten setzen...Kleiderschrank raus, Vitrine rein


----------



## Forelle74 (18. November 2020)

Hallo
Ich sammle auch schon ewig altes Angelzubehör. 
Besser gesagt ich habe gehortet.
Dann mal wieder was über E-Bay verkauft.
Meine Lieblingsstücke hab ich aber nie hergeben. 
Ab und zu kommt auch was neues"altes" hinzu. 
Wenn meine Mini Vitrine fertig ist stelle ich sie auch hier rein.
Mittlerweile Sammle ich auch Kataloge. 
D.A.M hats mir irgendwie besonders angetan. 
Sind aber auch andere Sachen dabei.
Alte Kunstköder finde ich besonders interessant. 
Vor allem nehmen sie weniger Platz ein.  
Ältere Ruten Fische ich auch gerne.
Und das trotten mit einer Pin finde ich auch ganz was besonderes 
Vor kurzem hab ich eine gesplieste in der Bucht ergattert. 
Wollte schon immer mal eine Fischen.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme sie ordentlich hin.
Bin ja schon länger hier im Board. 
Und ihr kennt sicher andere Thread s von mir.
Wollte mich nur mal hier im Antiken Teil vorstellen. 
Als Sammler sozusagen. 
Irgendwie ist das hoch ansteckend. 

Hab noch paar Hardy Kataloge.
Die sammle ich gar nicht.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann er sich gerne
bei mir melden. 

Grüße Michi.


----------



## Forelle74 (19. November 2020)

Hallo
Hab Heute meine Rute bekommen. 
Erstmal war der Schock groß als der Postbote mit nem Paket daherkam das wie eine Ziehharmonika aussah.
Und es war in 2 Teile zerrissen. 





Lieblos eingerollt in ein altes Laken und ohne jegliche Polsterung barg ich die Rute aus dem Karton. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Um so mehr hat es mich gefreut das die Rute noch einwandfrei in Ordnung war.
Ich kannte sie ja nur von Fotos.
Überrascht war ich auch das sie in einem doch relativ guten Zustand war.
Der Blank ist sehr gerade.
Und die Ringwicklungen schauen auch noch gut aus.
Lediglich der Klarlack bröselt, und etwas fremdfarbe ist  drauf.










Es handelt sich auf jedenfall um eine "Noris" Rute.
Die Marke ist leider sehr angekratzt aber noch zu erkennen. 







Die Nummer begann mit 10....

Weiß vielleicht jemand von euch wie alt die Rute ca. Ist?

Und für welchen Einsatzzweck sie gedacht war.

Testen konnte ich sie noch nicht weil die Steckverbindung oxidiert ist.

Ich möchte die Rute gerne Fischen  .
Geplant war trotten am Fluss mit ner alten Pin.

Ich werde sie mit der Zeit wieder aufhübschen. 
Gute Tips hab ich hier im Board schon einige gefunden. 

Grüße Michi


----------



## Andal (19. November 2020)

Eine Wellnessbehandlung hat sie allemal verdient!


----------



## eiszeit (19. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab Heute meine Rute bekommen.
> Erstmal war der Schock groß als der Postbote mit nem Paket daherkam das wie eine Ziehharmonika aussah.
> Und es war in 2 Teile zerrissen.
> ...


Hallo Michi,
mitte der 60er gab es die Rute. Es gab da zwei Stück einmal mit der Aktion "mittel" (Gewicht ca. 390g)
und einmal mit der Aktion "extra stark" (Gewicht ca. 570g). Ich vermute deine ist die erstere.
Die Nr. ist 1178 (mittel) und 1179 (extra stark)
Die Zahlenfolge die du entzifferst mit 10 geht aus dem NO. 1178 hervor, es fehlen die beiden Striche von dem "N"


----------



## Forelle74 (19. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> mitte der 60er gab es die Rute. Es gab da zwei Stück einmal mit der Aktion "mittel" (Gewicht ca. 390g)
> und einmal mit der Aktion "extra stark" (Gewicht ca. 570g). Ich vermute deine ist die erstere.
> Die Nr. ist 1178 (mittel) und 1179 (extra stark)
> Die Zahlenfolge die du entzifferst mit 10 geht aus dem NO. 1178 hervor, es fehlen die beiden Striche von dem "N"


Hallo
Danke erstmal für deine Info. 
Stimmt, es ist die erste.(mittel)
Hab 380g gewogen.
Dachte mir schon  das die recht leicht ist .
3m ist die lang.


----------



## Dübel (20. November 2020)

Ne schöne Rute hast du da erstanden!
Gratulation!
Wie ist es denn um die Rückstellkraft des Blanks bestellt?  Schnellt die Rute ordentlich in ihre ursprüngliche Form zurück? Leider hab ich da schon häufig schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Wenn du mit der Rute trotten möchtest, solltest du den Griff am Ende verlängern, sonst wird das sehr sehr anstrengend. Sehnenscheidenentzündung und Tennisarm sind, so wie der Griff jetzt ausgelegt ist, vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Schuppenputzer (20. November 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hochinteressant, also schon damals 1954 konnte der Hersteller die hohe Kunst der Verführung und der mit eingewickelten Unterperformance.
> Denn sowas erzeugt unabwendbar einen Nachkaufbedarf - der Name ist Programm


Sorry: als Zeitzeuge muss ich dir da widersprechen. 
Die silberpapierunterlegte Bindungsart ist erst 59/60 entstanden, "Erfinder" war btw. DAM


----------



## Forelle74 (20. November 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ne schöne Rute hast du da erstanden!
> Gratulation!
> Wie ist es denn um die Rückstellkraft des Blanks bestellt?  Schnellt die Rute ordentlich in ihre ursprüngliche Form zurück? Leider hab ich da schon häufig schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Wenn du mit der Rute trotten möchtest, solltest du den Griff am Ende verlängern, sonst wird das sehr sehr anstrengend. Sehnenscheidenentzündung und Tennisarm sind, so wie der Griff jetzt ausgelegt ist, vorprogrammiert.


Hallo
Hab heute die Steckverbindung poliert.
Jetzt lässt sie sich einwandfrei verbinden.
Die Verbindung nackelt auch nicht.
Die Rückstellktaft ist in Ordnung finde ich.
Allerdings ist die recht parabolisch.
Besser gesagt fast schon schwabbelig.
Aber sonst gut in Schuss.
Wurfgewicht traue ich ihr jetzt kein sehr hohes zu.
Werde es noch testen.
Ich belasse es eh bei sanften einschwingen.
Größere Wurfweiten brauchen ich am Flüsslein eh nicht.
Und für den Anfang reichen mir kleinere Weißfische zum testen .
Irgendwie traue ich ihr nichts allzu großes zu.
Kann mich auch täuschen.
@Dübel  Und du hast recht , langes trotten würde sicher Armschmerzen verursachen,  ist ja noch nichtmal ne Rolle dran.


----------



## eiszeit (20. November 2020)

Schuppenputzer schrieb:


> Sorry: als Zeitzeuge muss ich dir da widersprechen.
> Die silberpapierunterlegte Bindungsart ist erst 59/60 entstanden, "Erfinder" war btw. DAM


Leg mal ein Bild bei mit der Unterlegung für andere Interessierte.




Ist zwar nicht mehr silberfarben weil Rutenlack drüber kam.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2020)

Schuppenputzer schrieb:


> Sorry: als Zeitzeuge muss ich dir da widersprechen.
> Die silberpapierunterlegte Bindungsart ist erst 59/60 entstanden, "Erfinder" war btw. DAM


Die ab 1954 habe ich aus deiner Tabelle; Angebotszeiten bis 1965 sind aber aufgeführt.
Ich gehe mal bei kosmetischen Änderungen von keinen sonderlichen Änderungen des "Basismaterials" aus, von daher wäre das für die Aussage zur Ruteneinsetzbarkeit egal.
(Kann man bei einer Gesplissten überhaupt von Blank reden? )


----------



## Schuppenputzer (20. November 2020)

Meine Aufstellung berücksichtigt nur Besonderheiten, die mehr oder wenig auffällig sind. Darunter verstehe ich Hinweise auf Änderung der Rollenaufnahme (SRH). Die Umstellung bei den Hülsen z, B, brüniert oder vernickelt - fällt nicht darunter.

Das Bild zeigt das Beschriftungsfeld und DAM- Signet: 2mal dieselbe Jack?


----------



## eiszeit (21. November 2020)

Schuppenputzer schrieb:


> Meine Aufstellung berücksichtigt nur Besonderheiten, die mehr oder wenig auffällig sind. Darunter verstehe ich Hinweise auf Änderung der Rollenaufnahme (SRH). Die Umstellung bei den Hülsen z, B, brüniert oder vernickelt - fällt nicht darunter.


Bin ja nicht der Fachmann für gespließte DAM Ruten, aber es ist wie bei den Rollen. Auch bei den Ruten machten die Modelle
gewisse teils geringe Modfikationen durch anhand man ein Alter zuweisen kann.
Leg mal ein Foto der DAM Practice bei:




Noch ein Foto nur gedreht:




Die obere Rute ist die ältere.



Schuppenputzer schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt das Beschriftungsfeld und DAM- Signet: 2mal dieselbe Jack?


Fast die selbe, die Schrift und die Wicklung (bei der Unterlegung) sind etwas anders.
Sonst SRH, 2814 Alu farbig eloxiert, Emblemmarkung Made i. W. Germany.
Hab aber von den Jack`s nur das Handteil, bin auf der Suche wer mir da das Spitzenteil macht.
Spitzenteil, Garn und Ringe müsste ich haben.


----------



## Schuppenputzer (21. November 2020)

Jetzt stell mal dein Licht nicht unter den Sockel! Ich kann dir hiermit sogar eine ausgezeichnete Beobachtungsgabe bescheinigen. Wenn du auf meine "Expertise" Wert legst - voila!



Merkmale der neueren Rute sind neben dem Rutenemblem (springende Forelle) der Zusatzaufdruck "Made in W.- Germany". Verwendung ab 62/63. Davor war nur "Gerät" und "Damyl" zu lesen. 1965 erneute Überarbeitung mit spitzen Buchstaben und nur noch "DAM" sowie "Made in West Germany"

- Rutenringe mit Verstärkungsbügel #3085 ab 60/61.

- Folienbeschriftung mit Rutenname, Längenangabe und Katalognummer auf gedrucktem durchsichtigen Trägermaterial in geschwungener Schreibschrift. Zusätzliche Wurfgewichtsangabe ab 59/60.

Bei selteneren Ruten in kleiner Serie blieb es über die gesamte Produktionszeit bei direkter Handschrift auf dem Blank. DAM = Manufaktur!

- Zu den Ring- und sonstigen Bindungen: ab 59/60 wurden diese in der schon angesprochenen Ausführung silber unterlegt hergestellt. Dabei wurde auch mit schwarz unterlegten Bindungen bei einigen Serien gearbeitet. Beispiel Nr. 73 Iller S

.

Ältere Rute: Hakeneinhängeöse mit losem Ring. Bis ca. Mitte der Fünfziger war eine 5-stellige Seriennummer (natürlich in Handschrift!) im Anschriftenfeld vorhanden.



btw: Die Spinnrute Practice und die Kombinationsrute Vierling basieren auf demselben Blank.


----------



## eiszeit (21. November 2020)

Auf jeden Fall leg ich - und auch bestimmt die andern User- auf dein Fachwissen wert. Ich sag mal man lernt nie aus.
Die Jahreszahlen zu den einzelnen Merkmalen und sonst einiges kannte ich jetzt so noch nicht. Prima und besten Dank.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. November 2020)

Waren diese Ruten noch "Handmade" oder wurden die maschinell in großer Stückzahl (quasi vom Band) hergestellt, was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann.... 

Ich finde jede alte "gespliesste" ist ein zeitgenössisches Kunstwerk, und die sind ja meist im Handwerk entstanden! 
Griffe, Ringe und Hülsen kamen m. M. nach handwerklich an die Ruten und wurden auch im selben Werk (in Gunzenhausen) hergestellt.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Februar 2021)

Die Vitrine wird langsam  .


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Vitrine wird langsam  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooohh, ein Schatzkästlein! Ist das oben Mitte ne Holznottingham? Kannst Du da was zu erhzählen?


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ooohh, ein Schatzkästlein! Ist das oben Mitte ne Holznottingham? Kannst Du da was zu erhzählen?


Ja,es ist eine Nottingham Rolle aus Holz.
Erzählen kann ich dir zu dieser leider nicht viel.
Ausser das ich die haben musste   wo ich sie gesehen hab  .
Die ist nicht noch nicht lange in meinem Besitz.
Hier noch ein paar Fotos.








Ich fand die Messing Beschläge toll,die Typisch für einige dieser Rollen waren.
Ich geh mal Stark von einer britischen aus.
Markung fand ich keine .
Ich hab sie aber noch im Ur Zustand lassen.
Im Innenleben war ich auch noch nicht.
Auf jeden Fall lässt sie sich gut drehen und hat in beiden Richtungen ne Knarre.


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ja,es ist eine Nottingham Rolle aus Holz.
> Erzählen kann ich dir zu dieser leider nicht viel.
> Ausser das ich die haben musste   wo ich sie gesehen hab  .
> Die ist nicht noch nicht lange in meinem Besitz.
> ...


Ein sehr schönes Stück!
Hier steht was dazu (und ist auch ansonsten ne sehr interessante Seite, gibt gute Artikel und alte Angelbücher zum download):


			The Fishing Museum Online - A brief history of the reel
		

Für weitere Rcherchen hilft das Suchwort "Starback" in Verbindung mit Reel, wooden, Nottingham etc. Starback beschreibt die charakteristische Form des Messingbeschlags. Es gibt sogar frühe Metallrollen, die diesen Beschlag als Prägung auf ihrer Rückenplatte imitieren.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Stück!
> Hier steht was dazu (und ist auch ansonsten ne sehr interessante Seite, gibt gute Artikel und alte Angelbücher zum download):
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Seite Minimax.


----------



## Bilch (11. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Vitrine wird langsam  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die 218 und 247 fehlen noch   

Eine super Sammlung; und sehr schön arrangiert


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Februar 2021)

@Minimax
Ich hab mal die Seite hier gefunden.
Hier sieht man einige der alten englischen Holz Nottingham Rollen.
Meine scheint für den Hecht und Lachhsfang gewesen zu sein.








						Vintage & Antique Wooden Reels
					

Wooden fishing reels are in a class of their own particularly depending on what wood they are made from and what, if any, other metal components are added like brass straps and fittings. Done well these can be extremely nice looking and very collectible reels. Nottingham style, starbacks, there...




					www.thomasturner.com
				



Grüße Michi


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die 218 und 247 fehlen noch
> 
> Eine super Sammlung; und sehr schön arrangiert


Dankeschön.

Ja da fehlen noch mehr.
Es gab noch die 238 In Grün.
Die 238 als Herters Modell.
Die 228 in schwarz mit glattem Lack.(die liegt noch in der Werkstatt).
Das Rote Modell das nur für Quelle hergestellt wurde.

Aber da wird die Vitrine zu klein  .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2021)

Wenn man das Thema der Vitrine verstanden hat, ist das ein sehr schönes Ensemble!

Allerdings, ein gar nicht so unwesentliches Detail, die Kunstköder am Holz wecken gaaanz unschöne Erinnerungen! 

Die vlt. doch lieber anders, evtl. in einem kleinen Microaquarium schwimmen lassen  oder "Softgemüse" Pflanzen dafür nehmen.

Wie präsentiert man Kunstköder eigentlich ideal?    bleibt vlt. nur irgendwie Fisch. Oder baumeln lassen wie am Weihnachtsbaum?


----------



## Bilch (11. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie präsentiert man Kunstköder eigentlich ideal?


Auf einem Köderretter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2021)

Also an eine Kette hängen - das ist gut!


----------



## Oanga83 (20. September 2021)

Servus zusammen,
Ich habe beim aufräumen diesen alten Perlmutt Blinker gefunden.
Weiss jemand um welchen es sich handeln könnte.

Grüsse und Petri.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. September 2021)

Von der Art und Form würde ich auf LEMAX Swiss tippen.


----------



## Oanga83 (20. September 2021)

Super Danke, 
Ich bin gleich mal ehrlich, ich verkaufe momentan alles was so rumliegt und nicht ans Wasser mit geht. 
Was ist sowas wert?
1€ oder 30€?
Besser es hat jemand Freude damit als das es bei mir rumliegt.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. September 2021)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> Ich habe beim aufräumen diesen alten Perlmutt Blinker gefunden.
> Weiss jemand um welchen es sich handeln könnte.
> 
> Grüsse und Petri.


Hi.
Ja ist ein alter Lemax.
Auf der Mitte der Messingseite müsste " Lemax Swissmade" stehen 
Generell werden Perlmutblinker etwas hochpreisiger gehandelt.
Grad auch Lemax.
Hier einer den ich grad gefunden hab.








						LEMAX alter Blinker Perlmutt mother of pearl vintage Perlmuttspange Switzerland  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie LEMAX alter Blinker Perlmutt mother of pearl vintage Perlmuttspange Switzerland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Ab 20€- kannst den Preis schon ansetzen.
Kommt auch immer drauf an wie die Nachfrage grad ist.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Jason (20. September 2021)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> Ich habe beim aufräumen diesen alten Perlmutt Blinker gefunden.
> Weiss jemand um welchen es sich handeln könnte.
> 
> Grüsse und Petri.


Steht denn was drauf, wenn ich mal fragen darf?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wollebre (20. September 2021)

Habe noch eine DAM Big Game Rute "Nordsee" von Ende der 60er Jahre.
War schon mal im Kontakt mit DAm ob die evtl. ein Antiquariat Museum haben. Keine Antwort....
Sammelt evtl. jemand alte Ruten?


----------



## Forelle74 (20. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Steht denn was drauf, wenn ich mal fragen darf?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Im Rechten Bild oben kann man sich Reinzoomen.
Der ist schon bisl abgeschliffen. 
Aber man kanns noch grad so erkennen wenn man das Handy dreht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. September 2021)

Swiss Made ist mit Vergrößerung und Entschleierung in der Mitte erkennbar.


----------



## Jason (20. September 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Im Rechten Bild oben kann man sich Reinzoomen.
> Der ist schon bisl abgeschliffen.
> Aber man kanns noch grad so erkennen wenn man das Handy dreht.


Ich sitze vorm PC. Aber mit der Vergrößerung kann man es auch noch sehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Oanga83 (20. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Steht denn was drauf, wenn ich mal fragen darf?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja es steht was drauf, aber man kann es nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. September 2021)

Also Lemax ist nicht zu entziffern, aber das Swiss Made kann man doch erkennen.


----------



## thanatos (22. September 2021)

was ist ein altes Sammlerstück wert ?
ja man kann sich ja was wünschen - es ist soviel wert wie Sammler bereit sind zu bezahlen .


----------

